# In My Opinion, I can't stand Cody anymore.



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I agree to an extent. 

He kinda has rubbed me the wrong way for a while, too. He gets an extravagant entrance that no one else gets. And he always gets a good storyline with plenty of time/promos/buildup, while other top guys don’t get the sane consistent quality storylines. It’s also sonething about how he talks in interviews that makes it feel like he thinks he’s smarter than he is.

But I don’t see the problem with him being the first TNT Champion. Giving it to a top guy immediately gives it prestige and credibility. Archer and/or many other guys wouldn’t bring it to the level he would.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

bdon is going to love you


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't see the issue, despite being an executive Cody is super fucking over. He can't put everybody over or he ends up worthless like Jericho near the end of his WWE run. Could Darby have beat him, maybe, but he doesn't necessarily need a Cody win just some wins in general. I like Cody he wrestles a style closer to WWE main event shit. I like all the tom foolery and shit when it's done right. Does he use his exec power to make sure he gets the best storylines and accessories sure, but I'm okay with it as long as he entertains me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh boy, 9 pager incoming

before all goes mad - he is the biggest babyface in the company right now, he’ll be the biggest heel soon

the guy went from super boring in wwe, to one of my legit favourites

have fun lads


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hes jeff jarrett lite with half the talent.

Guy is trying so hard to be a face when hes a natural heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He can be a bit over dramatic (saying he was going to have this super hard schedule when Cena already did the Open Challenge gimmick in 2015 with house shows), but he’s grown into a main event wrestler and one of the best faces in wrestling.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He's a heel and he knows it.

He was getting cheers because he was part of making AEW happen, he was going up against other heels (AEW fans tend to play along) and was pretty much pandering to the fans when cutting promos. 

Go back to DON19. Worked a heel against his own brother ffs. He doesn't know how to work any other way. He's a dickhead heel. And sooner rather than later, he'll be turning on someone and making a show of it.Whether that's turning on the Bucks and joining FTR to try and bring back "Old school wrestling" or not, I don't know.

But it will be glorious. Those who say he's over the top and can't stand him will be sucking his cock - and we'll all be pretty entertained by it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I mean when AEW first started, I was surprised to find out that Cody was a face. I had assumed he was a heel on the indies? 
But he's been a great face and not even a year in lol, I don't think it's anywhere close to turning him. I love him being over-dramatic as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

He's going to turn heel but what doesn't make sense is how nobody can see it coming except the fans which makes the AEW talent look stupid.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's going to turn heel but what doesn't make sense is how nobody can see it coming except the fans which makes the AEW talent look stupid.


When in the history of wrestling has the talent been able to see the babyface or heel turn coming? Damn dude, every one of your posts just makes me push the quote button LMAO

You're a cool poster though lol don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jurassic Bucks CM said:


> I'll be honest. When I went to All In, I went nuts when Cody won the NWA World Heavyweight Championship. At Double or Nothing, I was in awe of the classic I saw he put on with his brother. I remember first becoming a fan of his when I was on the floor of Madison Square Garden for Survivor Series 2011 when the crowd started cheering his name after eliminating Mason Ryan. But recently, whenever I see Cody on my screen, I roll my eyes.
> "Oh boy," I think. "Here comes the executive who beat Darby Allin 2/3 times and never took a loss." "Here comes the NEW champ with the belt he HAD to win because heaven forbid he doesn't have a championship."
> And my thoughts later tonight will go something along the lines of "Oh look, here he comes to beat another young wrestler in Jungle Boy, just like Darby."
> I recognize that Darby and Jungle Boy are young and have time to get their wins back. And that they can be rehabbed. Maybe it's because I've seen him win too much? Maybe I've just become more of a fan of AEW's younger talent? I'm not sure what it is but Cody has lost his allure to me.
> And again, this is just my opinion. Don't take it as anything other than that.


I’m marking out for you.


Oracle said:


> bdon is going to love you


Heh. Beat me to it. Cody’s a POS person like Hunter.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> He's a heel and he knows it.
> 
> He was getting cheers because he was part of making AEW happen, he was going up against other heels (AEW fans tend to play along) and was pretty much pandering to the fans when cutting promos.
> 
> ...


Brandi is also a natural heel

they are actually great together as a heel couple


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> When in the history of wrestling has the talent been able to see the babyface or heel turn coming? Damn dude, every one of your posts just makes me push the quote button LMAO
> 
> You're a cool poster though lol don't take it the wrong way.


It's never usually so blatant. Most heel turns are designed to be shocking.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

2 years from now when we get heel Cody vs face Hangman, everyone gonna eat it up lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

His heel turn is going to be very natural whenever he pulls the trigger. He's clearly at Triple H levels of up his own ass.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Cody's ego started when he joined Bullet Club and started to grow when he won the roh world championship. His character just screams Hey pay attention to me and only me and feels forced.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

So Cody isn't allowed to do anything.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> So Cody isn't allowed to do anything.


seems not lol. yet most the same people complain about Omega beig booked poorly. if roles were reversed, would they feel different? most likely no. hate would just shift to Kenny and Cody would be poorly booked in their eyes


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Id like a heel turn soon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Do any of you understand the heel’s job in wrestling?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> Do any of you understand the heel’s job in wrestling?


Sell merchandise and make face look cowardly & weak


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I oftentimes wonder if some believe that. The Klik done a number on the “culture” of wrestling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody's a great face.

No one would give a fuck about Cody if he lost to literally everyone. Everyone just hates him because he doesn't put everyone over.

The man lost to MJF and Jericho and people whined that he beat a 40+ year old Archer?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Cody's a great face.
> 
> No one would give a fuck about Cody if he lost to literally everyone. Everyone just hates him because he doesn't put everyone over.
> 
> The man lost to MJF and Jericho and people whined that he beat a 40+ year old Archer?


So, when it comes to Cody, you think the issue is wins and losses?


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Face Cody > Heel Cody


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody deserves to be one of the top stars of the company. Like every favorite they turn on them then begin to enjoy them again when they turn heel


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

_sigh_


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> This is ridiculous.





NXT Only said:


> So Cody isn't allowed to do anything.


Wut.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cody is fine. He is not one of my favorites but I like him.

I do see a heel turn at some point. "Cody" was not allowed a World Title shot but I am no longer just Cody. I am Cody Fucking Rhodes and I demand a World Title Opportunity and if you do not grant me that I will just take it and there is no one who can stop me because you know I am the boss whether in the ring or back "there" (points to the back).


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> seems not lol. yet most the same people complain about Omega beig booked poorly. if roles were reversed, would they feel different? most likely no. hate would just shift to Kenny and Cody would be poorly booked in their eyes


Exactly. He isn't burying the roster and sure he's writing his own angles but they're damn good ones. If he won the belt and then beat Jericho, Moxley, etc...I would get it but its not like he's being Jeff Jarrett in TNA.

I personally didn't think he should have beat Archer at first but now seeing where the story is going I am okay with it.

Also to anyone saying John Cena already did the open challenge, it was done multiple times before Cena did it. So please stop with that crap.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Exactly. He isn't burying the roster and sure he's writing his own angles but they're damn good ones. If he won the belt and then beat Jericho, Moxley, etc...I would get it but its not like he's being Jeff Jarrett in TNA.
> 
> I personally didn't think he should have beat Archer at first but now seeing where the story is going I am okay with it.
> 
> Also to anyone saying John Cena already did the open challenge, it was done multiple times before Cena did it. So please stop with that crap.


He can write compelling angles for himself.

So, why isn’t anyone else getting good stories or angles? It is AEW Dynamite, not AEW Cody. You wanted your own promotion to show your stuff, then by all means, show it, but part of having your own promotion is elevating everyone to your level, creating characters that every member in the audience can relate to and/or emotional invest in.

Prime example, why is “this” where the fun begins? Was the AEW heavyweight championship not worth our time time? To play on a line from Cody, pro wrestling is not the story arc of ANY single man, woman, or entity. It’s all of them.

Just wish he’d give everyone’s character and story arc the same love and attention to detail he gives his.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

My only 'issue' with Cody is that 9 times out of 10, he'll do a blade job.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd like to argue that the problem lies not with Cody's booking, but with the booking of the other guys around him. I like Cody. I always have. But especially since he started in AEW. He screams confidence and it makes him look like a star, which is so important. At Double or Nothing when he faced Dustin, the match between two brothers who had both been relegated to lower card status on so many occasions in the past felt absolutely huge and that was what AEW seemed really well equipped to present at the very beginning. Since then, I feel like Cody still looks like that huge star, but unfortunately, very few others have quite reached the same heights.

There are others. Moxley and Jericho, for all of the obvious reasons, and MJF gets very close, but a recent loss of muscle mass makes him harder to take seriously. For the most part, though, Cody is the guy who seems to take it all the most seriously. The second his music hits, you know you're going to see someone who is willing to fight like his life depends on it. He makes it seem like a big deal because he acts like he thinks it's a big deal. Every match and every promo. He's therefore one of the guys who most fits into the main event and therefore one of the guys most deserving of victories and championships.

Why is Cody getting so many wins over everyone? Because almost nobody deserves to beat him and the ones who've needed to have. I actually think he's more than handicapped himself enough and I look forward to the storyline that ends it all, even if it does turn one of the most natural faces in the wrestling world - and yes, that is allowed - into a heel.

So, instead of hating Cody for his strengths, his victories and his arrogance, I get frustrated with the others for their lack thereof. The biggest and best of wrestling's elite have always been overconfident, successful assholes we just happen to fall in love with. I hope the others get there soon. And to be fair, it is up to Cody and friends to get them there. He seems to understand something the rest of the roster doesn't quite get and as THE GUY in every sense of the phrase, it's on him.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Folks complain when Kenny isn't in a top spot now folks complain when Cody is in a top spot . .the founding guys will always be on top in some shape or form and it's not like Cody is at the end of his career ..he's in his prime so zero wrong with him being where he is at ...new title needs someone who can bring it to life and it's going to make who ever beats him for it a star and that someone will probably be Darby ...him and jungle boy along with mjf are the future they will have their time


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The company’s general direction is eroding my good will to acts that even slightly start to wink. Cody and Jericho, specifically. It’s like they don’t care about anything other than their segment — if that. I went from loving Cody to being kinda suspicious that he’s the only babyface that gets booked like a pro-wrestling babyface. What are you afraid of, bro-Code?

But really, he is a great babyface. Very few guys can put it together like he can. It’ll be a shame if he haphazardly turns heel. It doesn’t need to happen yet. Also, he shouldn’t be losing to Darby Allin or Jungle Boy yet. That sets up stories for the future. He should be protected, and honestly, he should be on that World Title picture instead of slumming it with a redundant mid-card title that exists for no raisin.

But it’s hard to buy him when you can’t buy the rest of the show. He’s good, but I need him to step it up and not only be good himself, but surround himself with good that isn’t part of this “buffet” he‘s gone on about.

If Cody were getting paid based on attendance and PPV buys, you would see a fraction of the shit you see in AEW. His wife would have been off television as a heel in the second week. The Dark Order would have been flushed LAST YEAR. Marko Stunt, Joey Janela and Orange Cassidy would be gone. I know that in my bones. He just...doesn’t care. Not in the way we would think he does, anyway.

A lot of this is vanity for Cody. That’s why a heel turn where he gets to do 20-minute heel monologues wouldn’t surprise me. Who does that remind you of?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> The company’s general direction is eroding my good will to acts that even slightly start to wink. Cody and Jericho, specifically. It’s like they don’t care about anything other than their segment — if that. I went from loving Cody to being kinda suspicious that he’s the only babyface that gets booked like a pro-wrestling babyface. What are you afraid of, bro-Code?
> 
> But really, he is a great babyface. Very few guys can put it together like he can. It’ll be a shame if he haphazardly turns heel. It doesn’t need to happen yet. Also, he shouldn’t be losing to Darby Allin or Jungle Boy yet. That sets up stories for the future. He should be protected, and honestly, he should be on that World Title picture instead of slumming it with a redundant mid-card title that exists for no raisin.
> 
> ...


Orange Cassidy moves most merch & gets highest rated segments


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

He has been one of the best parts of AEW since it's inception, have liked all of his feuds so far.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The company’s general direction is eroding my good will to acts that even slightly start to wink. Cody and Jericho, specifically. It’s like they don’t care about anything other than their segment — if that. I went from loving Cody to being kinda suspicious that he’s the only babyface that gets booked like a pro-wrestling babyface. What are you afraid of, bro-Code?
> 
> But really, he is a great babyface. Very few guys can put it together like he can. It’ll be a shame if he haphazardly turns heel. It doesn’t need to happen yet. Also, he shouldn’t be losing to Darby Allin or Jungle Boy yet. That sets up stories for the future. He should be protected, and honestly, he should be on that World Title picture instead of slumming it with a redundant mid-card title that exists for no raisin.
> 
> ...


I’m glad you see what I’ve been harping on and on and on about since November. And I was a Cody fan all the way up to Full Gear.

The way HE came out of that PPV, vs how others came out of it, spoke VOLUMES about who he is as a person.

He is clearly capable of booking great stuff, but it isn’t nearly enough for him. Dusty knew that Ric was the money and booked accordingly. You don’t have to be the top fucking face and performer to be great. You can be known as a legend for the mind you possess. He is more than capable, but he (and maybe Jericho) fears sharing that knowledge and prowess for fear that someone else will get more over than he is. And this is absolutely nothing more than him trying to prove Vince and Hunter wrong about he and his family.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I find him unbelievably cringeworthy. He'll never be more than a midcarder to me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Orange Cassidy moves most merch & gets highest rated segments


It’s amazing to me that people can’t understand how this is a bad thing. It niches them as bad comedy. It highlights what everyone else isn’t doing. He’s not spiking anything, by the way. If the ratings breakdowns are anything more than happenstance (and given how ratings work, it would require, like, one person with a box to flick over and laugh at the shitty wrestling), then it emphasises that people don’t care that much.

Onto Cody: I don’t get why people want the heel turn. I really don’t. Besides bdon, haha. It’d just be so forced. Why turn him? A heel turn isn’t the answer to making people interesting. He’d lose all the things that have made him someone that people genuinely want to like. It’d be like tearing the soul out of the product.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

He's great but I agree with @bdon and think he's been playing us all along. MJF was telling the truth in his promo about Cody being two faced. He is absolutely showing more heel tendencies recently and I think it's only a matter of time for him to turn. Heel Cody Rhodes will be much better than face Cody.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Masked Avenger said:


> He's great but I agree with @bdon and think he's been playing us all along. MJF was telling the truth in his promo about Cody being two faced. He is absolutely showing more heel tendencies recently and I think it's only a matter of time for him to turn. Heel Cody Rhodes will be much better than face Cody.


I’m not mocking your opinion at all with this, but can you explain why? I just don’t see it, haha. I honestly think it is the heel bias in a lot of fans creeping up.

I’m not saying this about you, but I can see people saying that Hiroshi Tanahashi and Ricky Steamboat would make better heels. Obviously Cody isn’t either of those guys, but he’s about as close as they’ve got, really.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

He was the most popular babyface when AEW was getting started. I'm still into him and you know his heel turn is inevitable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH almost all the faces look a little like dickheads in the Covid era.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's definitely heeling up right now with his over the top celebrations and the syrupy babyface promos. 

BUT...

He once again has moved on from a blood feud built up over weeks and months. Happened with Spears, with MJF and now with Archer. Built them up as a big blood feud and then it's like they're dropped off the face of the earth like one match settled it and Cody moves on to his next interest. 

Jake shows up cutting a brilliant promo on Cody that made his issue with him personal. Archer debuted to be his muscle to destroy Caesar. Archer loses, and Jake and Archer seemingly move on - no longer interested in Cody? 

My charge to Tony Khan would be to foce Cody to write a feud/program that didn't involve him as the hero and centerpiece. That is the glaring problem and will be AEW's downfall - Cody, Jericho, Bucks, and Omega only book for themselves and if you're not in a program with them than you're an afterthought. I really think this is why the women's division is struggling - none of the EVP's can storyline anything for the division because it wouldn't include them thus they don't have any real interest in it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just woke up.

AND I AM LOVING THIS THREAD MORE BY THE FUCKING HOUR!!!


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My charge to Tony Khan would be to foce Cody to write a feud/program that didn't involve him as the hero and centerpiece.


Um, you mean like his world title program with Jericho which was mostly about MJF, who he then subsequently put over?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jagaver said:


> Um, you mean like his world title program with Jericho which was mostly about MJF, who he then subsequently put over?


ANd he was the hero and centerpiece of the feud. Added the never-wrestle-for-the-title stip for no reason other than to make him very sympathetic in his loss. And his feud with MJF was all about Cody - the cage match with the top of cage moonsault, the whipping. So he lost - what did MJF gain from it? Cody moved on to Jake/Archer and MJF back to where he was in the midcard.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ANd he was the hero and centerpiece of the feud. Added the never-wrestle-for-the-title stip for no reason other than to make him very sympathetic in his loss. And his feud with MJF was all about Cody - the cage match with the top of cage moonsault, the whipping. So he lost - what did MJF gain from it? Cody moved on to Jake/Archer and MJF back to where he was in the midcard.


MJF was going to take on Moxley at DON and the plans changed because of Rona. He will be the next world champion.
Do you remember the promo MJF cut on Mox?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ANd he was the hero and centerpiece of the feud. Added the never-wrestle-for-the-title stip for no reason other than to make him very sympathetic in his loss. And his feud with MJF was all about Cody - the cage match with the top of cage moonsault, the whipping. So he lost - what did MJF gain from it? Cody moved on to Jake/Archer and MJF back to where he was in the midcard.


I’m loving this goddamn thread.

I hope you read this forum, Cody. You’re a piece of shit, selfish prick. Be the fucking heel, so that your character at least makes more sense.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> I’m loving this goddamn thread.
> 
> I hope you read this forum, Cody. You’re a piece of shit, selfish prick. Be the fucking heel, so that your character at least makes more sense.


bro you really make me laugh lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> bro you really make me laugh lmao


Whahahaha! Bdon is going hard today!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> bro you really make me laugh lmao


I’m glad my pain brings you enjoyment.😞

All seriousness, he really does piss me off, but I have to play it up to the nth degree at this point.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I cant be more on @bdon side. Sad thing that even with a heel turn he will make all about him and still beat everyone, or lose just so that the other one shuts up. Just see yesterdays Dynamite. Probably lots of people turned in after the Tyson hype. Have his match first to have nob-AEW regulars see a familiar face and keep them in, but no. He needs the ME spot (with the main title feud being forgotten in the middle), needs to bleed, needs a table spot, needs fireworks, needs the emotional hugging. This becomes just so fucking ridiculous and obvious and WILL drive people away...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Imagine if Cody won the AEW World Championship. Your opinion of him would be even more sour. Instead he lost any possibility of challenging for the title again (probably as a response to those that were being negative of him back then).

Cody is still fine to me. It makes sense for him to be the first TNT Champion. Darby Allin and Jungle Boy can take loses. The only thing that is bad with Cody is that neck tattoo. Still feel bad for Brandi to see that every day of her life when Cody doesn't have to unless he is in front of a mirror.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Main event
Table
Blood 
Victory
Family reunion 
Fireworks 

Cody gunna Cody @bdon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jurassic Bucks CM said:


> I'll be honest. When I went to All In, I went nuts when Cody won the NWA World Heavyweight Championship. At Double or Nothing, I was in awe of the classic I saw he put on with his brother. I remember first becoming a fan of his when I was on the floor of Madison Square Garden for Survivor Series 2011 when the crowd started cheering his name after eliminating Mason Ryan. But recently, whenever I see Cody on my screen, I roll my eyes.
> "Oh boy," I think. "Here comes the executive who beat Darby Allin 2/3 times and never took a loss." "Here comes the NEW champ with the belt he HAD to win because heaven forbid he doesn't have a championship."
> And my thoughts later tonight will go something along the lines of "Oh look, here he comes to beat another young wrestler in Jungle Boy, just like Darby."
> I recognize that Darby and Jungle Boy are young and have time to get their wins back. And that they can be rehabbed. Maybe it's because I've seen him win too much? Maybe I've just become more of a fan of AEW's younger talent? I'm not sure what it is but Cody has lost his allure to me.
> And again, this is just my opinion. Don't take it as anything other than that.


I think Cody honestly feels Jungle Boy, etc do get a rub regardless if they win or lose if they are against Cody


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really don't get the hate for Cody, i always knew he had so much more to give when he was in WWE and now that he's worked elsewhere like NJPW & AEW he's finally getting to show it. There's no denying he's a great wrestler and story teller. He's an Executive Vice President of the company so you had to know that he'd always give himself decent feuds and it was clear from the start that he was always going to be an inaugural champion of at least one championship in the company. He also has made it so he can't compete for the AEW Championship basically because of fans that thought he would just give himself everything, obviously that stipulation will end at some point down the line but he did that to appease some fans. Cody doesn't bother me at all and i enjoy watching him and a heel turn is inevitable, he's not gonna stay face his whole career. I had no problem with him defeating Archer and becoming TNT Champion, i was expecting it as soon as the title and tournament was announced.

MJF will be fine and in my opinion Cody didn't hurt him at all, he's still the future and they clearly have plans for him. They are just taking it kinda slow with him, when he does win the AEW Championship it'll be a great moment for him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn people. It isn’t just about him winning and losing. It’s more to do with how he tells HIS story vs how he books every goddamn other singles wrestler. Like why the fuck is the TNT championship a bigger story than the goddamn WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE!? Because Cody gonna Cody.

“No man, woman, or EN-TI-TYYYYY...OWNS pro wressstlinggggg.”

And yet the minute he got the books, he and Jericho acted like the show is their own personal autobiography. Fuck off with that bullshit, you insecure fucks.

Cody is an EVP. He is clearly capable of telling good stories and writing good prowrestling, so then why the fuck do we have so much of the roster feeling directionless for so goddamn often!?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Goddamn people. It isn’t just about him winning and losing. It’s more to do with how he tells HIS story vs how he books every goddamn other singles wrestler. Like why the fuck is the TNT championship a bigger story than the goddamn WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE!? Because Cody gonna Cody.
> 
> “No man, woman, or EN-TI-TYYYYY...OWNS pro wressstlinggggg.”
> 
> ...


Thats the thing, just like a kid who run away and now does everyone forbid him to do. He could do this for others but it seems he just cares about himself and that makes it so sick. Like you said, he can produce great stories, why not for the Jungle Boys or the Darbys, no, they should be happy that he shares the story with them...like said so often, everyone was down the pole after the Cody story, even Jericho now is midcard


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I personally think that he hasn't pushed himself as much as he should have from the get go. The guy was red hot at the inception of AEW, having recently been ROH World Heavyweight Champion and being one of the main acts of The Elite. I feel that he could have believably been one of the first AEW Champions and that would have been acceptable. 

Instead, he hires Arn Anderson to mentor him and appears as an underdog for a midcard title. Something about this seems wrong. As OP said, I hated the grand entrance with the lifting stage. Had this happened once for a large event, it would have been great. Naturally, I'm happy that Covid killed this off.

As for beating Jungle Boy and Darby Allin, they are both young stars that are still cutting their teeth. In the process of losing, they have both looked great in defeat, which is something of an art-form in itself. If you can make others look good, you are good yourself.

This is coming from someone who never rated him in WWE and only really got into him once he joined the Bullet Club.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I remember a post back in November discussing Cody as the “most over babyface” in the industry. Even THEN I was asking why his bookings and stories are so detailed and well put together, and I SPECIFICALLY mentioned Jungle Boy.

It’s really goddamn easy to look important when you have the book and are unashamed in how much more you put into yourself vs what you do for everyone else.

Piece of shit Hunter wanna-be. At least Hunter didn’t look like clumsy, unathletic former fat kid being a Try Hard by doing moves that he had no business doing.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

I quite like Cody, always have. Yeah he is a self important "executive" and this whole executive nonsense will bring AEW down but as an in ring worker, he actually knows how to wrestle (shock, horror). I think he has proven over the years that he is a versatile worker with an old school and effective style. I just think the TNT title should have been treated like the IC belt was in the 80s and 90s, as a stepping stone for the next big guy. In AEW, Cody is already that guy so why does he need that belt again?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m going to start a running tab, because it damn sure feels like every single show with Cody is booked with less than stellar segments throughout, which further creates an “importance” to his shit on that night.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I also can't stand him but at least he's more of a man than Jungle Boy. I think it's that awful neck tattoo. What made him think that would look good or cool is beyond me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ya'll getting worked brothers. Maybe not at first but Cody is definitely hamming it up at this point with a heel turn in mind.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ya'll getting worked brothers. Maybe not at first but Cody is definitely hamming it up at this point with a heel turn in mind.


That’s why I’m saying I wish he’d just turn heel to justify how much a POS he is.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ya'll getting worked brothers. Maybe not at first but Cody is definitely hamming it up at this point with a heel turn in mind.


You understand this tweet doesn't reflect well on Hulk, right? You understand it's unintentional self parody?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> You understand this tweet doesn't reflect well on Hulk, right? You understand it's unintentional self parody?


Yeah, that's why I posted it. It's funny.

Lighten up, Monty. We're all friends here.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, that's why I posted it. It's funny.
> 
> Lighten up, Monty. We're all friends here.


I just hate Hulk... SO much.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

To think early on I was so impressed by Cody's work in AEW. Amidst the various non-selling spot monkey they have, I thought he(and Jericho) was the only one that knew how to work, how to conduct himself, delivering great promos and he seemed to understand ring psychology. But now....

I find everything he does embarrassing. I mean everything. I cannot buy any of his matches. Like I cannot get out of my mind that he is charge of the company and will never be in jeopardy. Esp. with the Jungle match, there was zero suspense. Not to mention, he just faced freaking Jungle Boy and you have Arn Anderson, Dustin, Brandi, etc... coming to the ring to console him after the match as if he had faced freaking Vader in his prime. I mean what the Hell is this. Babyfaces should never have entourages in my opinion. Faces should be alone against the World, most often than not, they should be portrayed as underdogs. Looking at Dynamite, we know that Cody basically run the whole freaking show. He looks like this egoistical clown, basically. 

Also I feel that his matches have deteriorated. It basically starts well and then turn into I-don't-know-what in the middle and always ends in an underwhelming fashion. During his match with JB, they both fell into a table and recovered like nothing had happened. I was laughing like WTF was that? Maybe a heel turn could make it better, I don't know. I know that he is not as good as he was and perhaps the lack of crowd has affected him. Who knows but it is just not working, Cody is unwatchable right now.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> I really don't get the hate for Cody, i always knew he had so much more to give when he was in WWE and now that he's worked elsewhere like NJPW & AEW he's finally getting to show it. There's no denying he's a great wrestler and story teller. He's an Executive Vice President of the company so you had to know that he'd always give himself decent feuds and it was clear from the start that he was always going to be an inaugural champion of at least one championship in the company. He also has made it so he can't compete for the AEW Championship basically because of fans that thought he would just give himself everything, obviously that stipulation will end at some point down the line but he did that to appease some fans. Cody doesn't bother me at all and i enjoy watching him and a heel turn is inevitable, he's not gonna stay face his whole career. I had no problem with him defeating Archer and becoming TNT Champion, i was expecting it as soon as the title and tournament was announced.
> 
> MJF will be fine and in my opinion Cody didn't hurt him at all, he's still the future and they clearly have plans for him. They are just taking it kinda slow with him, when he does win the AEW Championship it'll be a great moment for him.


This guy gets it


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I no longer like Cody.
A lot of things he does just rubs me the wrong way.
I think the main one is he steals so many other wrestlers gimmicks and moves in the ring. Why can’t he just be himself. Kurt Angle lift entrance. HHH throne and sledgehammer. Cena open challenge.
Arn Anderson being at ringside annoys me, because he offers nothing. Why have him out there. 
He pretty much books himself to win ever match and he always has to be on dynamite, even when he not booked to wrestle. There is always some video promo. I just getting sick of the over exposure.
And of course the shitty neck tattoo of his own logo. Just screams looks at me, I want attention.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

epfou1 said:


> Yeah I no longer like Cody.
> A lot of things he does just rubs me the wrong way.
> I think the main one is he steals so many other wrestlers gimmicks and moves in the ring. Why can’t he just be himself. Kurt Angle lift entrance. HHH throne and sledgehammer. Cena open challenge.
> Arn Anderson being at ringside annoys me, because he offers nothing. Why have him out there.
> ...


Now this guy gets it!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

epfou1 said:


> Yeah I no longer like Cody.
> A lot of things he does just rubs me the wrong way.
> I think the main one is he steals so many other wrestlers gimmicks and moves in the ring. Why can’t he just be himself. Kurt Angle lift entrance. HHH throne and sledgehammer. Cena open challenge.
> Arn Anderson being at ringside annoys me, because he offers nothing. Why have him out there.
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Lol.


Magnificent debate.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

and yet another week where Cody shows up and cries. I respect the guy for sure for some of the things hes doing but hes also got way to much of an ego and showing those mistakes on choices hes making in the company. Things that dont involve him that is.

Just imagine how mediocre Cody would be as a wrestler with out being able to book himself as the perfect face every single week. 

Every single week he has the same promo telling the world how he does not have the talent like his dads and that he works harder than everyone and then he crys. I dont blame everyone for turning on him.We're sick of his nonsense


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I love AEW and I love Cody but I got to agree with the poster Bdon. If you think about it, its true. Cody is the only one getting good stories with actual character development in them. Everyone else gets match match match or if they are in a storyline it's as basic as the old WWE universe modes in the video games where you maybe get one cutscene together or your opponent messages you something mean in your email (if you remember old smackdown vs raw games)

My favorite match in AEW has been Moxley vs Omega but for the love of god to this day I have no idea what they were feuding about that required that brutal street fight. Young bucks get the generic im better then you feuds. Like what the fuck where the inner circle and the elite actually feuding about that required that stampede match? Most of the story lines are just one guy wins and the other guy wants a rematch or just random weekly beat downs because the two dudes hate each other. 

Cody on the other hand gets these story lines that are deep and emotional and like something from the hallmark channel.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ya'll getting worked brothers. Maybe not at first but Cody is definitely hamming it up at this point with a heel turn in mind.


Oh yeah for sure hes going to turn heel but he was pretty soft as a heel in the bullet club. So what he builds up the golden by face and then turns and plays the same game as a bad guy. It could possibly be great so we will see. He needs another year


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> I love AEW and I love Cody but I got to agree with the poster Bdon. If you think about it, its true. Cody is the only one getting good stories with actual character development in them. Everyone else gets match match match or if they are in a storyline it's as basic as the old WWE universe modes in the video games where you maybe get one cutscene together or your opponent messages you something mean in your email (if you remember old smackdown vs raw games)
> 
> My favorite match in AEW has been Moxley vs Omega but for the love of god to this day I have no idea what they were feuding about that required that brutal street fight. Young bucks get the generic im better then you feuds. Like what the fuck where the inner circle and the elite actually feuding about that required that stampede match? Most of the story lines are just one guy wins and the other guy wants a rematch or just random weekly beat downs because the two dudes hate each other.
> 
> Cody on the other hand gets these story lines that are deep and emotional and like something from the hallmark channel.


Cody is not the only one getting good Stories and character development 

Moxley and Omega clearly told you what the issues were between them, you simply weren’t listening.

Yall see what y’all want unfortunatel.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

epfou1 said:


> Yeah I no longer like Cody.
> A lot of things he does just rubs me the wrong way.
> I think the main one is he steals so many other wrestlers gimmicks and moves in the ring. Why can’t he just be himself. Kurt Angle lift entrance. HHH throne and sledgehammer. Cena open challenge.
> Arn Anderson being at ringside annoys me, because he offers nothing. Why have him out there.
> ...


He is like some priviledged kid in a candy store. I'll take one of my favorite wrestlers as manager, I'll take the Nature Boy's finisher, this guy's gimmick and that guy's gimmick. It is like if a kid was Lord and Ruler of his own promotion would do.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Magnificent debate.


I feel like an inspirational leader, a voice of change for the people.



Klitschko said:


> I love AEW and I love Cody but I got to agree with the poster Bdon. If you think about it, its true. Cody is the only one getting good stories with actual character development in them. Everyone else gets match match match or if they are in a storyline it's as basic as the old WWE universe modes in the video games where you maybe get one cutscene together or your opponent messages you something mean in your email (if you remember old smackdown vs raw games)
> 
> My favorite match in AEW has been Moxley vs Omega but for the love of god to this day I have no idea what they were feuding about that required that brutal street fight. Young bucks get the generic im better then you feuds. Like what the fuck where the inner circle and the elite actually feuding about that required that stampede match? Most of the story lines are just one guy wins and the other guy wants a rematch or just random weekly beat downs because the two dudes hate each other.
> 
> Cody on the other hand gets these story lines that are deep and emotional and like something from the hallmark channel.


That is the money feud, IMO. They explained in limited detail on Dynamite their reason for hating each other, but it didn’t get nearly the depth and attention to detail it should have. Cody even dared roll his eyes and got upset when Kenny came up with the idea for the poker chip spot for DoN AND the glass table spot for the premier episode of Dynamite.

QUOTE="Wolf Mark, post: 78260794, member: 745934"]
He is like some priviledged kid in a candy store. I'll take one of my favorite wrestlers as manager, I'll take the Nature Boy's finisher, this guy's gimmick and that guy's gimmick. It is like if a kid was Lord and Ruler of his own promotion would do.
[/QUOTE]

All of this.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I love how Cody is working yall over. The turn has already started weeks ago and was foreshadowed by MJF himself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And he still would be very average without the power of the book. How is this any different than what we’re all saying? How are we getting worked? He elevated himself via having the book. The only people who got worked were those championing him the most over star in wrestling, “best babyface alive”, etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> And he still would be very average without the power of the book. How is this any different than what we’re all saying? How are we getting worked? He elevated himself via having the book. The only people who got worked were those championing him the most over star in wrestling, “best babyface alive”, etc.


You always write these as if Cody is the only one booking

they’ve said multiple, multiple times that all 4 EVPs + TK book + there is input from all the talent regarding the storylines they are involved in

What you should be moaning about is why the other guys you think are ‘left behind’ not Being more creative with their stories Or Writing better material for themselves. Mox could’ve cut anything on Cage with the Mic, but it was just average - outshined by Taz. Whose fault is that? Kenny could be in the main event, but he’s chosen to take a back seat - who is to blame?

Maybe Cody is just better at this shit, which again makes him a top tier talent. Maybe the ‘I’ll outwork you thing’ is not fantasy at all - he’s outworking them 🤷‍♂️ 

PS> I don’t believe the others are left behind, I think they are all in clear stories and direction / but I am simply addressing your constant ‘Cody with the book’ BS


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been starting to understand Cody lately. While forcing himself into the spotlight was annoying and very Triple H-like, I am starting to think he's the only one in the company doing the right thing and wanting to book himself to be a star instead of a comedy character. The rest of the company should aspire to be more like Cody


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You always write these as if Cody is the only one booking
> 
> they’ve said multiple, multiple times that all 4 EVPs + TK book + there is input from all the talent regarding the storylines they are involved in
> 
> ...


Cody books the men, Bucks book the tag team, Kenny books the women.

You can pretend Cody doesn’t have the book and isn’t an egomaniac, selfish prick. Doesn’t make it true.

And even if it WERE true, then I’m still right in the sense that I have said many times Cody knows how to tell stories and book. It’s in his fucking DNA, but in only giving attention detail and care and love to HIS story and allowing everything else to be treated like match, match, match, match...he is showing shitty fucking leadership and booking.

Dusty knew he couldn’t perform like Flair or others, so he made sure they we’re booked accordingly. Cody can’t do that, because Vince and HHH broke him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Cody books the men, Bucks book the tag team, Kenny books the women.
> 
> You can pretend Cody doesn’t have the book and isn’t an egomaniac, selfish prick. Doesn’t make it true.
> 
> ...


Everyone books themselves, mate. It's the wild west and there's nobody in control of anything. Kahn booked like 4 episodes in 15 minutes, didn't he?

Am I right in thinking that you would be less likely to react this way to Cody if everyone was being booked well? Do you think this could be put down to the rest of the company not having a clue what good booking is and having nobody tell them that their ideas are terrible?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He's built a brand post-WWE and turned himself into a star after being poorly used for years by Vince when the potential was there (unlike no-charisma Dibiase Jr). AEW is largely because of him, the Elite wouldn't have functioned without his name.

I admit he can feel a little overexposed (it hasn't helped that much of the roster has been at home), but like Jericho, he's one of the few genuine 'stars' in the company while they build others up. Plus the fact he hasn't booked himself into the main title scene deserves credit.

I also agree that he'd be better as a heel and I think they should save that - maybe for DoN next year. I like slow burn storylines and that's worthy of a Hogan/BATB like event.

I like the idea of a 4 Horsemen type stable with Cody as the Flair. FTR would suit it perfectly and maybe Spears as the fourth guy given his Tully angle?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Everyone books themselves, mate. It's the wild west and there's nobody in control of anything. Kahn booked like 4 episodes in 15 minutes, didn't he?
> 
> *Am I right in thinking that you would be less likely to react this way to Cody if everyone was being booked well?* Do you think this could be put down to the rest of the company not having a clue what good booking is and having nobody tell them that their ideas are terrible?


Yes. If you were to go back to November-ish, you’d see one of my first Cody rants was aimed around the Butcher and Blade debut (I think, just going on memory) and asking what the purpose of such a debut was. Why couldn’t those guys have been used in an angle for Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus? Why does the midcard basically flounder in match after match after match with basically no story outside of what you’re left to decipher from the matches. Cody out here with 3-4 feuds at a time, and the rest of the roster can barely get a single one.

Run off a list of feuds thus far in AEW, and you’ll find Cody doubles the next closest guy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't agree that Cody was used poorly in WWE. Stardust sucked, but moustached Cody was one of my favourite characters ever. Him saying "I'm an adult, I can have a moustache if I want to" was one of the funniest things in wrestling. He had some good runs with the IC title and was allowed to showcase numerous really good gimmicks throughout his years. He's bitter because he wasn't a main eventer but I have bad news for Cody, you're not a legit main eventer in the biggest company in the world.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Everyone books themselves, mate. It's the wild west and there's nobody in control of anything. Kahn booked like 4 episodes in 15 minutes, didn't he?


Can you imagine that by the way? Less than four minutes an episode. Meanwhile Vince spends all week writing his episodes of RAW and Smackdown...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just wish that Cody would accept his gift and own up to his weaknesses. He’s not a great “belllll to belllllllll” performer. He’s good, but he is a great storyteller and booker.

For himself.

You started this company to get back at Vince. You ain’t going to do it with only Cody and Jericho storylines. It’s in his DNA to book great shows, and he has a LOT of very good to great pieces at his disposal. Use them to live out your stories.


----------



## Gazbear (Oct 16, 2017)

I do like Cody, but i feel he thinks he`s a bigger star than he actually is. In my mind he`s a good mid carder, to occasional main event guy. He`s not a regular main event guy to me i`m afraid.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gazbear said:


> I do like Cody, but i feel he thinks he`s a bigger star than he actually is. In my mind he`s a good mid carder, to occasional main event guy. He`s not a regular main event guy to me i`m afraid.


I agree with this. I think the main reason why he has any title is because he is one of the management leaders of the company. In any other company, he would likely be an upper midcarder at best.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> I just wish that Cody would accept his gift and own up to his weaknesses. He’s not a great “belllll to belllllllll” performer. He’s good, but he is a great storyteller and booker.
> 
> For himself.


I can't agree with this either really. He isn't a great story teller or booker even for himself. Archer/Cody was only interesting because of Jake and Cody never got Jake back for anything he did and has forgotten about them since the PPV, all of his feuds end this way with not even the slightest bit of follow up or even referencing. I guarantee if some filthy old creep (Which is Jake's gimmick and I love it) dry humped my Mrs on international television I'd be aiming to beat his skull in. Beating his friend up on PPV and getting a shiny belt out of it wouldn't be good enough.

I understand Jake is probably too old to take bumps at this point in his career but even a backstage segment where we cut backstage to see Cody (Chair in hand) being dragged away by 10 security guards as Jake is on the floor unconscious would be more than enough but we never see it.

In terms of booking he's the guy responsible for all the 50-50 matches you see on TV which is lazy booking. Easier to put a 15 minute match on rather than fill the TV show up with content and produce that content.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Gazbear said:


> I do like Cody, but i feel he thinks he`s a bigger star than he actually is. In my mind he`s a good mid carder, to occasional main event guy. He`s not a regular main event guy to me i`m afraid.


I agree with this. There is definitely a place for him on the card, he looks like a wrestler (compared to many on roster who don’t), has the history and can put on decent matches without all the smoke and mirrors. Unfortunately, Cody wants to be the guy and that isn’t going to happen because there are better talents on the roster who get over more organically because they have more talent (e.g. omega, hangman, mox, jericho).

In the first year he gave himself pretty much every accolade available other than the AEW championship (first tnt match, first cage match, first tnt champion). He knew people would shit on him if he won the AEW championship too early so he wrote himself out of it completely like a spoilt child where if he can’t win, doesn’t want to play. It’s impossible now to think of the AEW championship without thinking of Cody which is what he wanted and he’s booked himself into every single meaningful segment outside of the AEW championship scene since.

He’s an EVP, in the elite (when it suits his agenda which it didn’t when the TNT championship arrived), leader of the nightmare factory, has arn as a manager when he doesn’t need it and somebody else could use the rub, and soon possibly will be one of the horsemen (a forever stable). He is already overexposed and will now be defending the TNT title every week which is a terrible idea because he’s already fought most of the singles roster who are ‘beneath’ him and there is no advantage in him working his way through 1 half of a tag team (jungle boy, Fenix, private part guy) at a time, that doesn’t add prestige to a singles title. 

Then we come onto his feuds. Whether Cody wins or loses, he always moves on to better things and has a feud waiting, whereas people like Spears, butcher&blade, MJF (he may have moved on to Mox), Archer and Darby move backwards down the roster and have nothing to do. I personally feel he buried archer and spears (twice) and I’m not convinced that beating Darby 3 times in a row is putting him on the map. In his own words, wins and loses matter in AEW , so regardless of making people look good in defeat or not (which he didn’t for Archer/ spears as he beat them clean) a loss is a loss and Cody doesn’t seem to be happy to accept a clean loss so why does he make others take it.

As far as I’m concerned Cody is best as a heel and Brandi should be his manager because she has little in ring talent but Cody doesn’t want that because of the HHH/Steph comparisons so he is booking himself as the main face, which doesn’t suit him, and is suppressing the other faces by keeping any meaningful stories for himself.

He is the EVP of the company so he has a duty to the wrestlers and the fans to put out the best product/feuds available, whether he’s involved or not. Otherwise he is no better than Hogan/Vince/HHH.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Cody books the men, Bucks book the tag team, Kenny books the women.
> 
> You can pretend Cody doesn’t have the book and isn’t an egomaniac, selfish prick. Doesn’t make it true.
> 
> ...


if you think that Cody books the men with no input at all from the guys, you must be more blinded by this unnatural hate than i thought

if that was the case, then fuck those guys for not standing up for their own stories in a company that allows creative freedom

but.... we both know it isn’t the case and you’re just playing your part now on these boards, getting a kick out of the Cody conversation


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The fans are loving Cody right now and yet somehow, someway people on here find issue with it. As if he's held the World title hostage and buried the roster.

Lost to Jericho, MJF

Beat Archer, Spears

Made Darby into a rising star

Those are his 5 feuds so far.

Now he's doing with the TV title what he should be doing with it. 

But again somehow that's an issue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> The fans are loving Cody right now and yet somehow, someway people on here find issue with it. As if he's held the World title hostage and buried the roster.
> 
> Lost to Jericho, MJF
> 
> ...


Its just shitposting for shitposting sake

We can't have a proper chat on here if every f'kn conversation starts with

'Cody is like HHH'
'These guys are too small'
'The young bucks suck'

If I wanted to chat like that I would go to my local druggie on the corner of the street and let him just scream at me for 10 minutes, it'll be more entertaining


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> The fans are loving Cody right now and yet somehow, someway people on here find issue with it. As if he's held the World title hostage and buried the roster.


Actually I've seen complaints about him on another forum plus Reddit.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Actually I've seen complaints about him on another forum plus Reddit.


Majority love Cody and what he’s doing. So my point remains.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

People who hate something are more likely to tell you about it rather than someone who loves or enjoys something. Why?

People who enjoy things are busy enjoying them. People who hate things are busy complaining and crying.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Majority love Cody and what he’s doing. So my point remains.


Is that why the main event of NXT featuring Drake Maverick and Fantasma beat Cody Vs Jungle Boy in the ratings despite the AEW main event having more star power?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is that why the main event of NXT featuring Drake Maverick and Fantasma beat Cody Vs Jungle Boy in the ratings despite the AEW main event having more star power?


That literally has nothing to do with the point I made.

How many people watched Cody v Jungle Boy?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Only reason guys are hating is because Cody is an EVP. If he had this storyline in WWE or ROH it wouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Only reason guys are hating is because Cody is an EVP. If he had this storyline in WWE or ROH it wouldn’t be a problem.


Cody is getting the hate Kenny would’ve gotten if he went straight to the top

they gonna have people legit wishing Kenny to the top soon


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

The problem I have with Cody is there is too much Cody. Its 80's Dusty all over again.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody is getting the hate Kenny would’ve gotten if he went straight to the top
> 
> they gonna have people legit wishing Kenny to the top soon


Yup and Cody isn’t even at the top lol. It’s a shame honestly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Yup and Cody isn’t even at the top lol. It’s a shame honestly.


I mean, that is the funniest out of everything


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> The fans are loving Cody right now and yet somehow, someway people on here find issue with it. As if he's held the World title hostage and buried the roster.
> 
> Lost to Jericho, MJF
> 
> ...



You cant possibly be realizing what is going on here. This cant be real because if it is he has to be real pathetic to book his own self this way. The guy has perfectly orchestrated himself to be booked perfectly in everythig. Forget the world tittle it dont matter. The guy since aew started has been the abslute show case of every segment and the only guy thats shined in every episode and has had the biggest booked storylines to look like the most perfect guy. There is no chance in any promotion would he be booked like this. So my point is you cant possibly be that sad of a person to book yourself like this unless its all a big plan to be the biggest asshole heel turn. Because in that sense this all actually makes sense and works in his favor because he knows fans are smart and people are either getting tired as hell of him being booked this way and or its making people find him so nice and kind which in real life he is. So again this could really work for a heel turn down the road. The rest of the VP guys are all booked pretty shitty if you compare them to him. 

Now hes the golden boy that is going to be the weekly defending champion that is going to make himself look good ripping through the roster once again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> That literally has nothing to do with the point I made.
> 
> How many people watched Cody v Jungle Boy?


I think just above 700,000 people watched Cody Vs Jungle Boy. It's in the ratings thread the specific number.

Hardly a number that shows "Everyone is into Cody"


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Y'all would be bitching if he booked himself like Omega.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

NXT Only said:


> People who hate something are more likely to tell you about it rather than someone who loves or enjoys something. Why?
> 
> People who enjoy things are busy enjoying them. People who hate things are busy complaining and crying.


Just like cody crying week in week out. If we had nothing to hate about in here there would be no point in forums in the first place. The point of forums is to discuss the good the bad and the ugly. Forums equal opinions !!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Y'all would be bitching if he booked himself like Omega.


He literally is booked complete opposite of him,So both are idiots. There is zero balance between the booking. Every other great star on the show dont have such gloried booking as cody. Thats why people are bitching!!

My only positive view of his booking is its to build to purposely piss of us off with a huge heel turn. Which then this all makes sense !!!

Its a fair view point


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Cody is over, he is one of the top guys, so what's the problem in being the 2nd or 3rd most protected? 
He even lost two of his 3 PPV matches since October. 
I get the complaints about overbooking, but saying Cody is overpushing himself is ridiculous.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't have much of a problem with Cody's booking right now. He's one of their top main eventers so he should be protected to a degree. Don't forget that he lost his World title match with Chris Jericho and he put over MJF too. Hopefully when the time comes to drop the title he'll do the right thing and put someone over as well.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> seems not lol. yet most the same people complain about Omega beig booked poorly. if roles were reversed, would they feel different? most likely no. hate would just shift to Kenny and Cody would be poorly booked in their eyes


Not sure why people say this

If aew didn't exist Omega would likely have held IWGP title most of last 2 years and mainevented another Tokyo Dome show with majority of iwc proclaiming him "best in the world"


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Riddle101 said:


> I don't have much of a problem with Cody's booking right now. He's one of their top main eventers so he should be protected to a degree. Don't forget that he lost his World title match with Chris Jericho and he put over MJF too. Hopefully when the time comes to drop the title he'll do the right thing and put someone over as well.


He lost to MjF but he didn't put him over. There is less buzz surrounding mjf now than before he wrestled Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

validreasoning said:


> He lost to MjF but he didn't put him over. There is less buzz surrounding mjf now than before he wrestled Cody.



Yeah all these big feuds cody has had with people even if he lost he really has not helped progress them.Cus he always has to keep the focus on him really. Everyone seems to have taken a back seat once they finish a feud with Cody yet we continue to have him glorify himself. Hmmmm

It dont matter if these young guys are new,They are over as fuck and should be utilized big time


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

validreasoning said:


> Not sure why people say this
> 
> If aew didn't exist Omega would likely have held IWGP title most of last 2 years and mainevented another Tokyo Dome show with majority of iwc proclaiming him "best in the world"


I agree, kenny omega was the hottest wrestler outside of WWE at the start of AEW. He has had poor booking and he is still getting over because he is that good in the ring. His matches with pac, mox and the bucks are classics.

He should be at the top because he is the best wrestler. That is why him and page are getting over so well, omega is the best wrestler on roster and page is the best character. 

He just needs to stay away from the nakazawa stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree, kenny omega was the hottest wrestler outside of WWE at the start of AEW. He has had poor booking and he is still getting over because he is that good in the ring. His matches with pac, mox and the bucks are classics.
> 
> He should be at the top because he is the best wrestler. That is why him and page are getting over so well, omega is the best wrestler on roster and page is the best character.
> 
> He just needs to stay away from the nakazawa stuff.


Page seems to get the physiology of his character and in ring work. I think Kenny is a huge mystery about what hes doing right now which has people guessing ! he has talked about this so hes doing this on purpose to slowly mystery build himself up. I think Kenny wanted to gain his respect to american fans by building from the ground up. I guess he likes that build up

Im pretty sure this company is slowly building around the idea of a super heel group forming. In fact i think the company should have 2 heel groups


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How did Cody losing affect MJF?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Page seems to get the physiology of his character and in ring work. I think Kenny is a huge mystery about what hes doing right now which has people guessing ! he has talked about this so hes doing this on purpose to slowly mystery build himself up. I think Kenny wanted to gain his respect to american fans by building from the ground up. I guess he likes that build up
> 
> Im pretty sure this company is slowly building around the idea of a super heel group forming. In fact i think the company should have 2 heel groups


I’ll admit that at the beginning I doubted page, he was dubbed as the future and all I saw was a good look and good move set but nothing more. Then he found this, give no fucks, ride a horse, drink with the crowd character and I’m happy to say it proved me wrong. He’s now the complete package. It also plays off brilliantly against Kenny’s clean cut personality.

Kenny is definitely the enigma of the main event scene. I can’t decide if I want him to be a face or a heel but I’m confident that he has the ability to sky rocket either way. I agree that the last year has been about him proving himself to the American audience and I think that this year he is going to go up a gear, whether it be face or heel.

Tbh the hangman/page feud is where the money is and I can’t decide who I want to be the face and heel, or whether it’s even necessary. It’s so intriguing that it doesn’t even need a title.

I think Cody is lining himself up to be the leader of the super heel group, which I agree with as his time as a face is numbered because people are getting fed up of his overbooking.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> How did Cody losing affect MJF?



Its not about winning or losing.


Hitman1987 said:


> I’ll admit that at the beginning I doubted page, he was dubbed as the future and all I saw was a good look and good move set but nothing more. Then he found this, give no fucks, ride a horse, drink with the crowd character and I’m happy to say it proved me wrong. He’s now the complete package. It also plays off brilliantly against Kenny’s clean cut personality.
> 
> Kenny is definitely the enigma of the main event scene. I can’t decide if I want him to be a face or a heel but I’m confident that he has the ability to sky rocket either way. I agree that the last year has been about him proving himself to the American audience and I think that this year he is going to go up a gear, whether it be face or heel.
> 
> ...



I think Hangman needs to stick to face because he would exactly like Stonecold in the sense of almost like a heel to the wrestlers but a super baby face to the crowd. Kenny i think would be better off as a heel for sure. I truly believe AEW has a Bullet club like plan. Thing about bullet club is its a liked heel group just like nwo. Hated but liked.So i guess in that sense hangman could be a good fit for that. He has the bad ass look too


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Its not about winning or losing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hangman needs to stick to face because he would exactly like Stonecold in the sense of almost like a heel to the wrestlers but a super baby face to the crowd. Kenny i think would be better off as a heel for sure. I truly believe AEW has a Bullet club like plan. Thing about bullet club is its a liked heel group just like nwo. Hated but liked.So i guess in that sense hangman could be a good fit for that. He has the bad ass look too


I think the original plan was probably for page to turn on the elite but he’s gotten so over that they’ve had a rethink because you can’t waste stone Cold face potential like that.

As for omega, he hasnt really commited to anything yet so he could go heel pretty easily. 

I’ve read quite a bit about the horsemen storyline lately so maybe that’s the heel stable they are going for, especially with the arrival of FTR who came across as great heels in the Schiavone interview.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hitman1987 said:


> I think the original plan was probably for page to turn on the elite but he’s gotten so over that they’ve had a rethink because you can’t waste stone Cold face potential like that.
> 
> As for omega, he hasnt really commited to anything yet so he could go heel pretty easily.
> 
> I’ve read quite a bit about the horsemen storyline lately so maybe that’s the heel stable they are going for, especially with the arrival of FTR who came across as great heels in the Schiavone interview.



I assume EC3 would be the leader of this group. Its sorta a perfect fit to have EC3 with FTR and one more guy but who ? I mean fuck the 4 horsemen it dont need to be 4 guys. Shouldbe a good heel group called FTR instead of just the tag team. EC3 was promoting them on his videos so i bet he debuts soon. Hes coming off exactly like them with his new character . If Rock star spud can bring the exact character he had when he debuted in TNA he would get over. Its a shame because that character was heavily over and as always TNA dropped it to turn him into a class clown. I mean he did a wonderful job at being a clean as hes entertaining man but he can pull off that heel rock star character.He wouldbe fitting.

FTR,EC3 and Spud as heels is a epic group. I feel like no one remembers how spud was when he first came to TNA


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I assume EC3 would be the leader of this group. Its sorta a perfect fit to have EC3 with FTR and one more guy but who ? I mean fuck the 4 horsemen it dont need to be 4 guys. Shouldbe a good heel group called FTR instead of just the tag team. EC3 was promoting them on his videos so i bet he debuts soon. Hes coming off exactly like them with his new character . If Rock star spud can bring the exact character he had when he debuted in TNA he would get over. Its a shame because that character was heavily over and as always TNA dropped it to turn him into a class clown. I mean he did a wonderful job at being a clean as hes entertaining man but he can pull off that heel rock star character.He wouldbe fitting.
> 
> FTR,EC3 and Spud as heels is a epic group. I feel like no one remembers how spud was when he first came to TNA


I don’t really know much about EC3 and rockstar spud as didn’t follow impact. I did see EC3s WWE main roster work though and he looks the part and according to a lot of forums he’s really good at promos. Not sure if rockstar spud is a bit small for the 4th member of the biggest heel faction.

If they run an invasion type angle then I hope Rusev is the 4th member. That guy was horribly wasted in WWE.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hitman1987 said:


> I don’t really know much about EC3 and rockstar spud as didn’t follow impact. I did see EC3s WWE main roster work though and he looks the part and according to a lot of forums he’s really good at promos. Not sure if rockstar spud is a bit small for the 4th member of the biggest heel faction.
> 
> If they run an invasion type angle then I hope Rusev is the 4th member. That guy was horribly wasted in WWE.



I can understand the view of him being to small but it could still work but maybe you're right. Spud is a very good talker and can do the bad guy well. Dont know much from Rusev as i dont watch wwe but from what i saw he seemed to have a bland personality. Of course things can change and its very likely thats what wwe let him only be


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He's built a brand post-WWE and turned himself into a star after being poorly used for years by Vince when the potential was there (unlike no-charisma Dibiase Jr). AEW is largely because of him, the Elite wouldn't have functioned without his name.
> 
> I admit he can feel a little overexposed (it hasn't helped that much of the roster has been at home), but like Jericho, he's one of the few genuine 'stars' in the company while they build others up. Plus the fact he hasn't booked himself into the main title scene deserves credit.
> 
> ...


I'm giving Cody credit, a big part of the creation of AEW was him. And he's been in the zone for a while. But it has kind of become overbearing. But I think the disconnect come from this:

The Elite should have been heels from the get go. 

Making them face WHILE RUNNING THINGS was a huge blunder. When they left ROH, they were heels, right? They were an offshoot of the Bullet Club. They wanted so much to be anti-WCW, that they made themselves face cause HEELS CANNOT BE CHEERED(caugh nWo) then the Bucks and Omega proceeded to job to everybody and didn't win belts BECAUSE THE WCW GUYS WOULD HAVE. I know that Cody was loved by the AEW crowds but so was Flair by WCW/NWA fans but he still worked heel. Obviously they wanted to create big heel groups they did with the Inner Circle, Dark Order and so forth. They had one ready for action and it would probably have been way more successful than any of them. Just imagine on the first Dynamite show, the Elite showing up, all smile, generating enthusiasm and by the end of the night, they attack someone and they get heat. And then have them feud with the rest of the roster to make new stars. Then a few weeks later, Mox show up as the big babyface and the leader of the opposition. And you would have Jericho playing both sides basically. License to print money. And I think the landscape of the AEW would have been clearer, better, IMO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Elite definitely didn’t leave ROH or NJPW as heels

on the back of All-IN they were the biggest faces in the industry - they were never getting boo’d

Even now, when Cody turns, he’ll have a loyal following and will get some cheers - especially from the ‘cool to cheer heels’ section


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree, kenny omega was the hottest wrestler outside of WWE at the start of AEW. He has had poor booking and he is still getting over because he is that good in the ring. His matches with pac, mox and the bucks are classics.
> 
> He should be at the top because he is the best wrestler. That is why him and page are getting over so well, omega is the best wrestler on roster and page is the best character.
> 
> He just needs to stay away from the nakazawa stuff.


Kenny is the most athletic wrestler but I wouldn't say he's the best wrestler. His psychology is left to be desired. Everything he does tend to turn into spot fests. Esp. in tag teams.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Elite definitely didn’t leave ROH or NJPW as heels
> 
> on the back of All-IN they were the biggest faces in the industry - they were never getting boo’d
> 
> Even now, when Cody turns, he’ll have a loyal following and will get some cheers - especially from the ‘cool to cheer heels’ section


I have not seen a lot of ROH but I have seen angles with them in ROH where they were heels and cheered. Okada vs Cody, Cody played heel like crazy. And Omega was one of New Japan's biggest heels. Sure they were cheered at All In, but what do you expect, it was THEIR show. And they were popular.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Unfair imo.

Cody has put people over - He give Darby a draw in his first major showing, put over MJF, surrendered his ability to win the main gold etc

The Bucks and the rest of the elite have put others over countless times but this can't continue because it will become too glaringly obvious. Cody and the other members of the Elite also are some of the best talent on the roster so it would be realistic to see them winning most matches and regularly challenging for titles.

Also make sure to take into account the company is still new and they want some people known to the casual fan to be at the top to help draw. Cody is one of the more prominent talents in this respect so it'd be logical to push him early doors.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Putting people over is not just about lying down in the ring for a fabricated three count. It's about getting someone more over, whether you win, lose or draw with them. Shawn Michaels put over Shelton Benjamin in their Gold Rush Tournament match on Raw in 2005, even though HBK got the technical win. Triple H may have taken the fall for Seth Rollins at WrestleMania 33, but at WrestleMania 34 Seth is swinging around the IC Title in the opening match like it's the greatest moment of his life, meanwhile Triple H is working in the Ronda Rousey program. So did he really "put Seth over?"

Cody has put over Darby Allin by working with him. And I honestly think that would be the intention with the TNT Title. Guys Cody can beat but make look good by beating them. He's better at that than most, but weirdly not as good as making people look good by taking a dive for them. MJF didn't really get as much as you'd think from beating Cody. At Double or Nothing, Cody is in a focused program in a heel with a celebrity and MJF is in the best match on the card, but with far less priority. It should also be noted that Cody obviously thought he could follow MJF, because he put his match on right after MJF's.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Putting people over is not just about lying down in the ring for a fabricated three count. It's about getting someone more over, whether you win, lose or draw with them. Shawn Michaels put over Shelton Benjamin in their Gold Rush Tournament match on Raw in 2005, even though HBK got the technical win. Triple H may have taken the fall for Seth Rollins at WrestleMania 33, but at WrestleMania 34 Seth is swinging around the IC Title in the opening match like it's the greatest moment of his life, meanwhile Triple H is working in the Ronda Rousey program. So did he really "put Seth over?"
> 
> Cody has put over Darby Allin by working with him. And I honestly think that would be the intention with the TNT Title. Guys Cody can beat but make look good by beating them. He's better at that than most, but weirdly not as good as making people look good by taking a dive for them. MJF didn't really get as much as you'd think from beating Cody. At Double or Nothing, Cody is in a focused program in a heel with a celebrity and MJF is in the best match on the card, but with far less priority. It should also be noted that Cody obviously thought he could follow MJF, because he put his match on right after MJF's.


Exactly.

It isn’t about taking the pin. It’s about what you’ve done for that guy in building interest for his next program and how much importance that next program has. MJF wrestled Jungle Boy, something we already seen on an episode of Dynamite for free. Darby teamed with Cody and took the pinfall, slapped Cody’s hand away, wrestled him in the tournament...and had about a minute of time in the ladder match doing one spot and proceeding to play a role Marko Stunt normally plays.

Shawn Spears, Dustin, Darby, MJF, Butcher and the Blade...all worked with Cody and had nothing going on afterwards.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> I have not seen a lot of ROH but I have seen angles with them in ROH where they were heels and cheered. Okada vs Cody, Cody played heel like crazy. And Omega was one of New Japan's biggest heels. Sure they were cheered at All In, but what do you expect, it was THEIR show. And they were popular.


yah, but what i mean is, All-in is how they exited - they didn’t do any heel stuff afterwards

so, they left as faces


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Whether or not you think you've seen and heard too much from Cody, he seems to live by the sword, so...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Will be very interesting to see where Cody is at in a year. I wonder how long he will be the TNT champ


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I feel there should be some clarification on heels and faces too: 

It is not about "playing a role." Too many fans (and wrestlers) seem to think this now, and it really falters your product. Just because a guy pulls a frowny face, doesn't slap hands with the fans and says "This town sucks!" it doesn't mean they're a heel. There are two roles in a conflict with a resolution -- someone you want to see kick ass, and someone you want to see get their ass kicked. The one kicking ass is the babyface; the one getting kicked in the ass is the heel. There's no middle-ground. Sure, occasionally you might want to see two guys beat the shit out of each other, but that's a rare thing when you're trying to tell full stories. And someone is usually preferred as the hero. For those familiar with The Wire: If Stringer Bell came up against Marlo Stanfield, most people would probably be rooting for Stringer Bell. In that conflict, Stringer is the babyface. You only book that when you want Stringer to be the babyface, or if you want him to eventually be a babyface in other conflicts. 

That's why wrestling going national, and global, makes it harder for guys to get truly over in some ways. Because in a territory you could be a flavor, but when you go somewhere else, you're not going to be calibrated for those cultural tastes. So you get a lot of gentrified babyfaces and basically the positions themselves have become infected with cliches. I sometimes read people say that "Steve Austin was really a heel because he would beat up anybody" and "The Rock was actually a heel because he was a jerk all the time." NO! That is what made them babyfaces. People wanted to root for them. Protagonists don't have to be likeable or brimming with virtue. The Punisher is not a very nice man -- but he is the protagonist of The Punisher. It's the same with babyfaces and heels. If a guy drinks beer and kicks puppies, but is getting cheered because people want to see him kick ass in all his matches -- he is the babyface, no ifs, ands or buts. If someone "turns heel," and they're cheered -- it's not a heel turn. That's closer to them getting over. That's what happened to Becky Lynch. Sure, they may have _planned_ it as a heel turn when she beat the shit out of Charlotte, but she was a babyface through-and-through.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I feel there should be some clarification on heels and faces too:
> 
> It is not about "playing a role." Too many fans (and wrestlers) seem to think this now, and it really falters your product. Just because a guy pulls a frowny face, doesn't slap hands with the fans and says "This town sucks!" it doesn't mean they're a heel. There are two roles in a conflict with a resolution -- someone you want to see kick ass, and someone you want to see get their ass kicked. The one kicking ass is the babyface; the one getting kicked in the ass is the heel. There's no middle-ground. Sure, occasionally you might want to see two guys beat the shit out of each other, but that's a rare thing when you're trying to tell full stories. And someone is usually preferred as the hero. For those familiar with The Wire: If Stringer Bell came up against Marlo Stanfield, most people would probably be rooting for Stringer Bell. In that conflict, Stringer is the babyface. You only book that when you want Stringer to be the babyface, or if you want him to eventually be a babyface in other conflicts.
> 
> That's why wrestling going national, and global, makes it harder for guys to get truly over in some ways. Because in a territory you could be a flavor, but when you go somewhere else, you're not going to be calibrated for those cultural tastes. So you get a lot of gentrified babyfaces and basically the positions themselves have become infected with cliches. I sometimes read people say that "Steve Austin was really a heel because he would beat up anybody" and "The Rock was actually a heel because he was a jerk all the time." NO! That is what made them babyfaces. People wanted to root for them. Protagonists don't have to be likeable or brimming with virtue. The Punisher is not a very nice man -- but he is the protagonist of The Punisher. It's the same with babyfaces and heels. If a guy drinks beer and kicks puppies, but is getting cheered because people want to see him kick ass in all his matches -- he is the babyface, no ifs, ands or buts. If someone "turns heel," and they're cheered -- it's not a heel turn. That's closer to them getting over. That's what happened to Becky Lynch. Sure, they may have _planned_ it as a heel turn when she beat the shit out of Charlotte, but she was a babyface through-and-through.


And if you don’t act like the heel, and the audience refuses to buy it, then you just buried the babyface. It is the babyface’s job to sell merch. It’s the heel’s job to help babyface move merch. The Klik ruined wrestling by being dickheaded heels that were cool.

Now everyone thinks it is ok to try and play both sides of the fence to get themselves more over. MJF doesn’t try to be cool, and guess what? You absolutely love him.

True heels and true faces. That’s what is lacking in wrestling the world over from what I see. John Cena was a star, because he took Sting’s place as the quintessential babyface that would do no wrong. The wrestling world is missing that true, get-behind-me-and-I’ll-fight-to-the-death-for-what-is-right babyface.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, but what i mean is, All-in is how they exited - they didn’t do any heel stuff afterwards
> 
> so, they left as faces


I didn't watch All In but from afar the Bullet Club and really even more the Elite came off as a bunch of frat boys doing what the Hell they wanted and now they had their own company. They had that arrogance at the AEW press conference and so forth. It would have been better if they had just come out at Dynamite and just heel it up amidst the adulation. "Drink it in". And Omega became this mega Japanese superstar as a heel, it is what he do best. In the Bullet Club, the Young Guns were natural heels too, superkicking everybody in ROH. All the ingredients were there. Also the Elite as a single entity act would have been massive over.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> I didn't watch All In but from afar the Bullet Club and really even more the Elite came off as a bunch of frat boys doing what the Hell they wanted and now they had their own company. They had that arrogance at the AEW press conference and so forth. It would have been better if they had just come out at Dynamite and just heel it up amidst the adulation. "Drink it in". And Omega became this mega Japanese superstar as a heel, it is what he do best. In the Bullet Club, the Young Guns were natural heels too, superkicking everybody in ROH. All the ingredients were there. Also the Elite as a single entity act would have been massive over.



There must be a reason why the elite is lack of anything in aew.I assume its leading to a split then a proper elite will form and another group


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I feel there should be some clarification on heels and faces too:
> 
> It is not about "playing a role." Too many fans (and wrestlers) seem to think this now, and it really falters your product. Just because a guy pulls a frowny face, doesn't slap hands with the fans and says "This town sucks!" it doesn't mean they're a heel. There are two roles in a conflict with a resolution -- someone you want to see kick ass, and someone you want to see get their ass kicked. The one kicking ass is the babyface; the one getting kicked in the ass is the heel. There's no middle-ground. Sure, occasionally you might want to see two guys beat the shit out of each other, but that's a rare thing when you're trying to tell full stories. And someone is usually preferred as the hero. For those familiar with The Wire: If Stringer Bell came up against Marlo Stanfield, most people would probably be rooting for Stringer Bell. In that conflict, Stringer is the babyface. You only book that when you want Stringer to be the babyface, or if you want him to eventually be a babyface in other conflicts.
> 
> That's why wrestling going national, and global, makes it harder for guys to get truly over in some ways. Because in a territory you could be a flavor, but when you go somewhere else, you're not going to be calibrated for those cultural tastes. So you get a lot of gentrified babyfaces and basically the positions themselves have become infected with cliches. I sometimes read people say that "Steve Austin was really a heel because he would beat up anybody" and "The Rock was actually a heel because he was a jerk all the time." NO! That is what made them babyfaces. People wanted to root for them. Protagonists don't have to be likeable or brimming with virtue. The Punisher is not a very nice man -- but he is the protagonist of The Punisher. It's the same with babyfaces and heels. If a guy drinks beer and kicks puppies, but is getting cheered because people want to see him kick ass in all his matches -- he is the babyface, no ifs, ands or buts. If someone "turns heel," and they're cheered -- it's not a heel turn. That's closer to them getting over. That's what happened to Becky Lynch. Sure, they may have _planned_ it as a heel turn when she beat the shit out of Charlotte, but she was a babyface through-and-through.


Ummm I'm not too sure it's the same for everything. I mean you were talking about different territories and faces and heels are different depending on places. I don't think Austin woud have worked "Down South" in WCW for instance, just being an ass kicker who beats everybody up and destroy every heels like they are bitches. Up North they were use to that as it was the same with Hogan and Backlund and Rock. Fans would have excused everything these guys did, any behaviors. Whereas Down South, it was different, they would never cheer a hero like that. However they would cheer a big dominant heel like Vader or a big heel group like the Horsemen or the nWo yet would cheer even louder when a pure babyface would come and take them down whether it's Dusty or Sting, etc....nWo were cheered but they were pretty much heels.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Y'all would be bitching if he booked himself like Omega.


Just because Cody is booked well doesn't mean the rest of the company can't be. I think some people think him pushing himself is hindering others getting a push, but in my opinion everyone needs to aspire to be more like Cody. He's literally the only one taking himself seriously and it shows. He's not involved in any unfunny comedy shit and he seems more legit. But others need to be pushed well and given good story lines as well.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> There must be a reason why the elite is lack of anything in aew.I assume its leading to a split then a proper elite will form and another group


Yea I don't know how to explain it but there has been a lack of an "Elite presence" on the show even from the inception, like they were too shy to expose themselves(no pun intended). Even in the feud against the Inner Circle at the beginning of Dynamite, it is like they went out of their way too look like bitches when the IC were a well oiled machine. I thought they would pull their muscles at some point but it never happened. I also thought alright they are laying low and then they'll do a beat down at some point in massive reformation angle. But at this point I don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Just because Cody is booked well doesn't mean the rest of the company can't be. I think some people think him pushing himself is hindering others getting a push, but in my opinion everyone needs to aspire to be more like Cody. He's literally the only one taking himself seriously and it shows. He's not involved in any unfunny comedy shit and he seems more legit. But others need to be pushed well and given good story lines as well.



I promise you other guys are taking themselves serious but they dont call the shots.They dont have the privilege the star in every weeks show and book themselves into the perfect poster boy. Oh but Cody does


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> My only 'issue' with Cody is that 9 times out of 10, he'll do a blade job.


He's going to end up looking like New Jack.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

If Cody beat MJF it would have been a problem. But he loses to him and its still a problem.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think just above 700,000 people watched Cody Vs Jungle Boy. It's in the ratings thread the specific number.
> 
> Hardly a number that shows "Everyone is into Cody"


Lol what?

Dynamite averaged 730K, 700K watching Cody vs Jungle Boy says it all. Obviously both numbers fluctuate given that people tend to go back n forth but the point remains. Fans are into Cody, that's indisputable. 

If his next tattoo is on the list of things he's being criticized for then you see where the issue is.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> I promise you other guys are taking themselves serious but they dont call the shots.They dont have the privilege the star in every weeks show and book themselves into the perfect poster boy. Oh but Cody does


Who? MJF of course, now that FTR are there they do as well. Hangman is definitely taking it seriously. Archer and Jake do too. But who else?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> If Cody beat MJF it would have been a problem. But he loses to him and its still a problem.


If Cody comes out of a PPV looking stronger and more important in the universe, then yes, it is a fucking problem!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> Ummm I'm not too sure it's the same for everything. I mean you were talking about different territories and faces and heels are different depending on places. I don't think Austin woud have worked "Down South" in WCW for instance, just being an ass kicker who beats everybody up and destroy every heels like they are bitches. Up North they were use to that as it was the same with Hogan and Backlund and Rock. Fans would have excused everything these guys did, any behaviors. Whereas Down South, it was different, they would never cheer a hero like that. However they would cheer a big dominant heel like Vader or a big heel group like the Horsemen or the nWo yet would cheer even louder when a pure babyface would come and take them down whether it's Dusty or Sting, etc....nWo were cheered but they were pretty much heels.


I mean, I might be reading you wrong, but that is kinda what I said. Except I disagree that Austin wouldn't have worked in WCW. He's one of the most NWA-type babyfaces they ever had. Hogan, however, struggled in WCW because he was the big cartoon superhero from up north. And that's kind of the point. Sometimes it is hard for a babyface to be super-popular all over the world. Would Jungle Boy work in Georgia? I dunno. But the world is becoming more gentrified as wrestling is, so it might not be an issue at all. 



NXT Only said:


> If Cody beat MJF it would have been a problem. But he loses to him and its still a problem.


It's not about wins and losses all the time. It's about whether or not you put someone over through that. A win or a loss is just a mechanism through which to tell your story. It's great that there are still fans who see it enough as a real sport to care so much about those particulars, haha, but if the story coming out of Cody vs. MJF is just "Cody," then he didn't really put anyone over. I can't think of any right now, and I would personally strongly disagree with this situation, but there are potentially ways that Cody could have beaten MJF and MJF have come out being the story too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I mean, I might be reading you wrong, but that is kinda what I said. Except I disagree that Austin wouldn't have worked in WCW. He's one of the most NWA-type babyfaces they ever had. Hogan, however, struggled in WCW because he was the big cartoon superhero from up north. And that's kind of the point. Sometimes it is hard for a babyface to be super-popular all over the world. Would Jungle Boy work in Georgia? I dunno. But the world is becoming more gentrified as wrestling is, so it might not be an issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about wins and losses all the time. It's about whether or not you put someone over through that. A win or a loss is just a mechanism through which to tell your story. It's great that there are still fans who see it enough as a real sport to care so much about those particulars, haha, but if the story coming out of Cody vs. MJF is just "Cody," then he didn't really put anyone over. I can't think of any right now, and I would personally strongly disagree with this situation, but there are potentially ways that Cody could have beaten MJF and MJF have come out being the story too.


It blows my mind that these things have to be explained. Have people not watched a movie, read a book, watched wrestling, or any other entertainment medium prior to AEW?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Who? MJF of course, now that FTR are there they do as well. Hangman is definitely taking it seriously. Archer and Jake do too. But who else?


Sorry wasn't on rest of the night. Derby is probably doing the best at character development. Cody actually doesn't have a character.Hes just playing his emotional self. OC for sure and a hand full of other people like Sammy are doing their part. But most of these guys like Sammy dont have much story telling time. Problem is and im sure you fully agree but that half the roster is useless trash but aew had to hire someone. Now a year has gone on you can see aew will be cutting some of these guys and are already adding other people. But i guess back to our point is most people on the roster dont really have much time to story tell other than cody. The guy gets a promo every week or a video package and hes the least of a character. Anyways i dont even hate him and im sure it looks like i do. I think its good what hes doing over all for the company but to book yourself constantly well everyone else is getting much shorter chance it just looks bad. Lol sorry rambled to long. I assume you get my point ?

I think we will see a big roster rotation in the next 12 months which is good. Nothing wrong with that. We all can admit that half the roster is meh and the other half has some great up and comers

Its a shame that cody has a cool name the nightmare and does zero with it. How is he an america nightmare lol. Maybe when he turns mega heel one day it will go to use ! that should be good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I mean, I might be reading you wrong, but that is kinda what I said. Except I disagree that Austin wouldn't have worked in WCW. He's one of the most NWA-type babyfaces they ever had. Hogan, however, struggled in WCW because he was the big cartoon superhero from up north. And that's kind of the point. Sometimes it is hard for a babyface to be super-popular all over the world. Would Jungle Boy work in Georgia? I dunno. But the world is becoming more gentrified as wrestling is, so it might not be an issue at all.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about wins and losses all the time. It's about whether or not you put someone over through that. A win or a loss is just a mechanism through which to tell your story. It's great that there are still fans who see it enough as a real sport to care so much about those particulars, haha, but if the story coming out of Cody vs. MJF is just "Cody," then he didn't really put anyone over. I can't think of any right now, and I would personally strongly disagree with this situation, but there are potentially ways that Cody could have beaten MJF and MJF have come out being the story too.


right! 

Its about wins and loses they say. Story is developed through wins and loses they say. Brodie lee shows up and gets a championship shot. scratches head😂


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s not about wins and losses lol. Okay sure.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody blading vs Jungle Boy is ridiculous. He needs the color as a crutch for his last of ring work story-telling His open challenge gambit could really backfire in that he usually really layers on storyline to sell his matches at PPV's and in throw away title defenses you know the outcome of - those usually rely on workrate to hold fan interest. Of course I think his open door policy and over the top entrance and celebration is part of a heel turn. So there is meta story telling even in the bland matches.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody blading vs Jungle Boy is ridiculous. He needs the color as a crutch for his last of ring work story-telling His open challenge gambit could really backfire in that he usually really layers on storyline to sell his matches at PPV's and in throw away title defenses you know the outcome of - those usually rely on workrate to hold fan interest. Of course I think his open door policy and over the top entrance and celebration is part of a heel turn. So there is meta story telling even in the bland matches.



Oh a heel turns coming but probably in a year. Question is will he be solo or a heel group like bullet club


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody blading vs Jungle Boy is ridiculous. He needs the color as a crutch for his last of ring work story-telling His open challenge gambit could really backfire in that he usually really layers on storyline to sell his matches at PPV's and in throw away title defenses you know the outcome of - those usually rely on workrate to hold fan interest. Of course I think his open door policy and over the top entrance and celebration is part of a heel turn. So there is meta story telling even in the bland matches.


That is my one complaint about Cody as well - he gets colour way too often and too quick

Now, of course I see the Flair / Dusty parallels - and I think you called it, that it kinda leaves the door open for the 'over-the-top' end of match celebration a la Daniel Bryan during the start of his first championship run when 'Yes' begun as a heel

But still - there was no need for it here


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Only way to justify the bleeding is if it happens all the time from a cut that just won’t heal. There’s MMA fighters(Nate Diaz) and Boxers who just bleed no matter what.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cody is a great performer that appeals to blue collar folk he's got a solid character and works well with everyone. 

Him being the tnt champ is perfect he can help make midcarders shine while also giving himself a nice push and sets up better storylines later on.

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody is getting the hate Kenny would’ve gotten if he went straight to the top
> 
> they gonna have people legit wishing Kenny to the top soon


Cmon now, you know the moment Kenny even sniffs that title, there will be thread after thread of people shitting on him. This whole section is basically one person saying they liked something from AEW or AEW doing something right and then the same 4 or 5 posters drowning each thread with multiple msgs about how bad every single little thing this company does is.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree to an extent. Cody often gets the attention and emphasis in story and presentation that I think should be reserved for someone like Omega or Mox. It’s getting to the point where it doesn’t seem genuine.
If he tones it down a bit more, he’d be fine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Cmon now, you know the moment Kenny even sniffs that title, there will be thread after thread of people shitting on him. This whole section is basically one person saying they liked something from AEW or AEW doing something right and then the same 4 or 5 posters drowning each thread with multiple msgs about how bad every single little thing this company does is.


i wish i could disagree - but yeah, it’ll be shat on endlessly


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DOTL said:


> I agree to an extent. Cody often gets the attention and emphasis in story and presentation that I think should be reserved for someone like Omega or Mox. It’s getting to the point where it doesn’t seem genuine.
> If he tones it down a bit more, he’d be fine.


It isn’t just Omega and Moxley. If you can put that much effort into your stories, then why is Archer, MJF, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, and the like floating around directionless with just matches?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll just say that one things that still makes me laugh is 2 weeks ago is when Cody had more fireworks during his entrance than the opening of the show did. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the hell out of Cody's matches (most of the time), but the self indulgence is amazing at times.

If this doesn't lead to a heel turn eventually, what are we even doing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> If Cody beat MJF it would have been a problem. But he loses to him and its still a problem.





bdon said:


> If Cody comes out of a PPV looking stronger and more important in the universe, then yes, it is a fucking problem!


@NXT Only so do you have a response to this great counter argument?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> @NXT Only so do you have a response to this great counter argument?


He doesn’t. He didn’t. He won’t.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I only found Cody interesting when he was "disfigured."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, apparently the goddamn TV title is more important than the World Heavyweight title and required a press conference. Now is where you motherfuckers say that Moxley couldn’t show up due to COVID-19, but Shida was available. Kenny and Page are available. 

Then the piece of shit has the nerve to suggest he is the only man in the company that cares about serious professional wrestling. I guess MJF and Archer are comedy wrestlers now, huh?

But nah. No one else is allowed to have such TV moments. Only Cody. And now you’ve got Archer FINALLY showing up on tv...to jump Sonny fucking Kiss and Joey Janela. Fuck you, Cody. You are a piece of shit person, and I have now been forced to turn off my favorite show early, two weeks in a fucking row. 

Be proud, you bleach blonde bastard child. You have finally reached Vince McMahon levels: you are the only two people who ever made me turn off wrestling. He did it for 2 decades. Keep it up, and you could set a new record, you POS.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> works well with everyone.


The existence of this thread alone proves this claim wrong, and you failing to realize it takes all your credibility away.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I still hate his fucking face.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I honestly think a big reason why a lot of people can't stand him could be that ridiculous neck tattoo. I know that people try to get tats that add something to their appearance but I think his was a mistake and negatively affects his overall look.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Is he Elite? Is Nightmare Family? Is he 4 Horsemen? Is he Babyface? Is he a heel? He personally showed up to sign Marko Stunt and was the first to mention Orange Cassidy as a future world champion, but he goes on national TV to talk down cosplay wrestling.

Everything is Cody, Cody, Cody. He’d burn AEW to the ground if it meant making him a big enough star to earn a handshake from Vince McMahon and HHH.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I honestly think a big reason why a lot of people can't stand him could be that ridiculous neck tattoo. I know that people try to get tats that add something to their appearance but I think his was a mistake and negatively affects his overall look.


That doesn’t help. Aesthetic is important, and it’s made Cody look ugly and like someone without taste. And, truthfully, someone who probably doesn’t consult his wife for her opinion as much as he should, since it sounds like she was not too keen on it.

Obviously that is a very personal take, but their personal lives are very exposed, and when you do stupid shit it is going to lend people impressions.

His ego isn’t ageing well, either. A lot of talk about things AEW is going to do, or what he is going to do, only to still be mid-card Cody months later. His quip about AEW being the “Ellis Island of Professional Wrestling” still gets me. Brodie Lee has proven Vince McMahon right, Matt Hardy is using AEW as his own personal urinal, and The Revival came over to be just another tag team. Radical.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Is he Elite? Is Nightmare Family? Is he 4 Horsemen? Is he Babyface? Is he a heel? He personally showed up to sign Marko Stunt and was the first to mention Orange Cassidy as a future world champion, but he goes on national TV to talk down cosplay wrestling.
> 
> Everything is Cody, Cody, Cody. He’d burn AEW to the ground if it meant making him a big enough star to earn a handshake from Vince McMahon and HHH.


damn the man, save the empire!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Though im sure all of us would do it i think super bookimg himself in a company he books for is sad and i do think his strategy is to carefully make himself look the best with out it being obvious but it is. Anyways i personally think hes doing this to also carefully turn on us. So in a way i think he wants us to grow frustration for the baby face to slowly have him say we turned our backs on him bla bla.

Maybe im wrong but ya


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

I hate his 'NWA Power Wrestler' gimmick right now. Squashes upcoming talent thinking he's helping them by being in the ring with them. He's become a cheap Dusty Rhodes/HHH knockoff. 

Its annoys me more because if he just came out, skinny as he was, smile on his face, as Cody Rhodes... He'd be even more over. Hes got the talent and Mic skills. Just this new version of him that isnt great to watch annoys me. So damn predictable. I hate the way he goes flying from a punch early in the match against some no mark like a) it hurt him in (in a kayfabe sense) and b) hes therefore putting that talent over, even though he then walks through their best offence. 

Its hurting the company. He should lose to Pentagon in a real feud. Create a REAL star. Its the obvious face/heel switch. Might take a little time to set up though.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Also trying to set up Omega v Rhodes as the main rivalry is gonna backfire. Fans are already bored of it. Its hasnt even happened, but the whiney nature of both is just meh. How is that fresh?!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He has become what he always hated.

He isnt even that good to pull off this unstoppable superman babyface they are portraying him as.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I mark out for these threads.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

So is he supposed to lose or...


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> So is he supposed to lose or...


Just not beat everybody who's coming up strong, and act like he's doing them a favour just because he shared a ring with them. He's average size, height and ability. He got this far on his wit and playing the underdog. Changing to look like a great champion in AEW makes everyone look shit. The whole roster. 

As long as Cody is a top top guy, AEW will be small-time.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Arm Drag! said:


> Just not beat everybody who's coming up strong, and act like he's doing them a favour just because he shared a ring with them. He's average size, height and ability. He got this far on his wit and playing the underdog. Changing to look like a great champion in AEW makes everyone look shit. The whole roster.
> 
> As long as Cody is a top top guy, AEW will be small-time.


He's beat 

Archer, Starks, Jungle Boy, Marq Quen, Hager, Kiss during his TNT title reign. 

Spears, Dustin, Darby(but they're building the story where Darby eventually beats him), Wardlow(Cage match)

Lost to Jericho, MJF and cant even fight for the title. And I'm sure I'm missing some things.

Your last point shows a clear agenda tho. Cody is one of the best wrestlers in the world, he's a Midcard champion building up a title and his story/arc is great right now. He's breaking down physical and mentally, his emotions are starting to get the best of him and the Horsemen swerve is coming.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How much fucking good did MJF’s win over Cody do him? Your ass still hasn’t attempted to answer the goddamn question a month later!




bdon said:


> If Cody comes out of a PPV looking stronger and more important in the universe, then yes, it is a fucking problem!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> He doesn’t. He didn’t. He won’t.


1 month later and still waiting. I’m a goddamn prophet.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> How much fucking good did MJF’s win over Cody do him? Your ass still hasn’t attempted to answer the goddamn question a month later!


You know you want to have discussions but then you cuss at me and expect me to respond. You want to be adults or children?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Is bdon having a conversation with himself?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I wouldn’t talk to myself if you’d attempt to answer the question once in a month’s time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“Don’t know, didn’t care to read it” 

Waste of bandwidth


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

*i do think all this kiss ass self promoting self booking superman cody jerking hismelf off as glory aew boy will turn nicely to a heel we'll love to hate. But they better do it right *


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

bdon said:


> I wouldn’t talk to myself if you’d attempt to answer the question once in a month’s time.


So that's a no. Very good.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> He's beat
> 
> Archer, Starks, Jungle Boy, Marq Quen, Hager, Kiss during his TNT title reign.
> 
> ...


I do have an agenda in as far as I want AEW to do well. I like Cody when he's Cody. This bigger-than-the-company type character really doesnt suit him in my eyes, to the point I truly believe he's hurting the company he damn near created! 

Losing to Jericho made sense. How can you change the top belt so easily? Jericho had just won it. Losing to MJF was great. The whole friendship-screwjob was played out well enough. But Id have oodles more respect for the man if he'd chased a feud with MJF for costing him any shot at the top title. Really put him over. Worked several angle to the point where it was a major storyline. Wardlow Dustin Brandy Arn all getting in on it. MJF already has Butcher Bunny and Blade 'working for him'. There's plenty there to work with. He put Darby over quite well I thought. They even set them up as friends. That would have been sensible, having Darby help Cody when the numbers get too many, whilst having his own rivalry with him simultaneously. 

He didnt need that belt. AEW certainly didnt need to give it to him. I get trying to put it over as an important title but let the wrestling do that. Beating Richie Starks or whoever that was didnt do anything for anyone or the title.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cody is a decent performer but as stated before, I think the neck tattoo was a bad idea.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Cody is a decent performer but as stated before, I think the neck tattoo was a bad idea.


I dont think its a big deal in todays world. A lot being made of it generally.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Arm Drag! said:


> I do have an agenda in as far as I want AEW to do well. I like Cody when he's Cody. This bigger-than-the-company type character really doesnt suit him in my eyes, to the point I truly believe he's hurting the company he damn near created!
> 
> Losing to Jericho made sense. How can you change the top belt so easily? Jericho had just won it. Losing to MJF was great. The whole friendship-screwjob was played out well enough. But Id have oodles more respect for the man if he'd chased a feud with MJF for costing him any shot at the top title. Really put him over. Worked several angle to the point where it was a major storyline. Wardlow Dustin Brandy Arn all getting in on it. MJF already has Butcher Bunny and Blade 'working for him'. There's plenty there to work with. He put Darby over quite well I thought. They even set them up as friends. That would have been sensible, having Darby help Cody when the numbers get too many, whilst having his own rivalry with him simultaneously.
> 
> He didnt need that belt. AEW certainly didnt need to give it to him. I get trying to put it over as an important title but let the wrestling do that. Beating Richie Starks or whoever that was didnt do anything for anyone or the title.


He's not bigger than the company. 

I'm pretty sure they'll revisit the Cody/MJF feud but that likely comes with Cody getting revenge and that's not good for MJF right now. If they go back to it too soon and Cody goes over then you'll complain. Kenny hasn't gone back at Moxley or Jericho and he went and got revenge on PAC whom they should have been building up but it hurt his momentum with him losing to Moxley, Page and Omega in a short span of time. This is why they're trying to avoid having rematches so early. 

Of the 8 guys in the tournament he made the most sense. We cant just avoid pushing Cody because he's an 
EVP/Founder. As long as it makes sense and everything has made sense. He's worked a great story with the TNT title. I dont think anyone else would have right now. The guy who beats him will get a huge boost.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW should release Cody if they are just supposed to let guys beat him.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is why none of the elite have been pushed hard, especially Kenny Omega.

They know they’ll quickly be hated for “booking themselves as champion”.

Why did Kenny spend his first year this way? He’s cultivating a selfless reputation. This will allow him to book himself as a babyface champion later without the fans turning on him. It’ll feel like he deserves it. Same story for the Bucks. It’s common sense.

With Cody, all along I’ve said he’s going to become the corporate heel he always hated. He will probably abuse his power and break that world championship stipulation in the process. He wrestles slow and won’t keep up with everyone else if he’s a babyface, so he needs to eventually becone a HHH-like heel top guy who rarely loses for many years. Fans will hate him more and more for booking himself to win. Who was his first friend in AEW storyline? It’s the perfect way for him work given his strengths and weaknesses. And his wife is AEW’s Stephanie.

Cody’s story is to grow from a naive boy with an American dream... into an American nightmare. This is why AEW is good.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

This thread ... leave Cody alone.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Darby(but they're building the story where Darby eventually beats him)


Imagine thinking that they're actually building towards this. Cody beat him like 3 months ago and they've not interacted since. They're not building to Darby beating Cody we simply saw Cody beat Darby and that was that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine thinking that they're actually building towards this. Cody beat him like 3 months ago and they've not interacted since. They're not building to Darby beating Cody we simply saw Cody beat Darby and that was that.


Shouldnt you be watching Impact right now?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Shouldnt you be watching Impact right now?


I did, I posted my views over on their board. Not sure what Impact has to do with my opinions on Cody and Darby though


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> This is why none of the elite have been pushed hard, especially Kenny Omega.
> 
> They know they’ll quickly be hated for “booking themselves as champion”.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am loving the idea of Cody defending the title against top indie wrestlers


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> This is why none of the elite have been pushed hard, especially Kenny Omega.
> 
> They know they’ll quickly be hated for “booking themselves as champion”.
> 
> ...


Im calling BS. Nobody wants to see it.Its arrogant to think he'l use that position to rally create top talents. NO MATTER HOW MANY PEOPLE CODY BEATS, BEATING HIM WILL NEVER BE TRULY SIGNIFICANT. Everybody knows his level.All this will do is hurt the talent around him IMO.

Again I like Cody the man. He seems a decent guy. This direction is just silly though. Nobody is telling me Feuds with man like Pac, MJF, Fenix, Pentagon, Jungle Boy, Cassidy and the members of the Elite where they each get 2-3 wins to Cody's 2-3 wouldnt drive both the Company and Cody into a better position. I feel quite strongly that these sort of obvious wins count for less, as fans kind of start rejecting them. *Only matches that make you care truly matter.*


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Arm Drag! said:


> I dont think its a big deal in todays world. A lot being made of it generally.


I think it's underestimated how much tattoo's can negatively alter or ruin someone's appearance. There are tattoo's that add to a person's appearance and there are tattoo's that make people look worse and even ridiculous in some cases. Unfortunately I think that Cody falls in the latter category.

The first thing that a lot of people probably focus on when they first see Cody is that neck tattoo.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine thinking that they're actually building towards this. Cody beat him like 3 months ago and they've not interacted since. They're not building to Darby beating Cody we simply saw Cody beat Darby and that was that.


Yeah, I can’t believe I fell for this. Just like it’s not likely Moxley drops the belt to MJF.,


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think it's underestimated how much tattoo's can negatively alter or ruin someone's appearance. There are tattoo's that add to a person's appearance and there are tattoo's that make people look worse and even ridiculous in some cases. Unfortunately I think that Cody falls in the latter category.
> 
> The first thing that a lot of people probably focus on when they first see Cody is that neck tattoo.


Maybe, I dont see it myself. Just about every wrestler now has some sort of Ink. Its become as common as no tattoo's.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

That title makes no grammatical sense.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, this was a good match between Cody and Kingston but it's hard to generate suspense even after all the hard work cause you know Cody is gonna win. I don't remember how Cena did this with the US title but it seemed like when he wrestled, you genuinely thought he could lose. Here you know the outcome. When I saw Kingston start holding his leg I said "oh no here we go....". That is not the first time this happened that someone make a mistake and that is how Cody wins it. They should at least avoid doing the same thing. When I saw him holding his leg I was like "really? this again?". At the very least, if you want to see Cody mount a comeback against a tough opponant, either show that Cody is tough too or use the guy's roughness against him where Kingston rushes heads toward him, hit cement, Cody rolls him out and pins him.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Whether we like it or not, Cody will always be featured on Dynamite unless he is injured because of his standing in the company. He's one of the big shots so he'll always make sure that he is prominent on most Dynamites in one way or another.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

For me, face Cody who is trying to show everybody he is a good wrestler is not main event material to me. Essentially he’s fighting Indy nobodies every week who have no chance of winning. It would be different if a big name free agent like Rusev/EC3 showed up because it would cast doubt over the match outcome, but nobody really thought he would lose to Starks or Kingston.

I can understand why he does not want to run the heel storyline with Brandi because of the HHH/Steph comparisons. In my personal opinion, I don’t see anything in Cody that would suggest he’s on HHH’s level, but I’ve not seen much of Cody’s heel work so that’s subject to change.

I think Cody needs a stable to warrant such a prominent position on the show because alone I do not think he is enough.

Cody also has to go heel to reach his full potential as it plays to his strengths. The bleach blonde hair and the red suit at the Hager press conference is a great Signature heel look. It will be interesting to see who they pick as the 4th horseman if that storyline goes ahead.

If it’s somebody beneath Cody on the roster (e.g. Spears/Pillman jr) then it suggests Cody will get the spotlight as he sees himself as the alpha/leader of the group, which will probably be a good stable but will not shake the industry to its core like NWO. If you replaced Scott Hall in NWO with Steve Blackman it wouldn’t have worked so well. Cody also can’t challenge for the world title so either he will have to break his own rule, which is WWE style booking, or he uses his power to put the 4th member (Spears/Pillman jr) in the world title picture and they do not deserve to be there.

The alternative is that the 4th member is somebody level or above Cody on the roster (Hangman/MJF/Wardlow) who can fight for the world title and shares the spotlight/glory with Cody. That way they can all fight for all titles available (world/tnt/tag) and they have 4 established talents in each role. That is a stable that deserves a prominent role on the show and would make
some noise in the industry. Cody using EVP status to play puppet master and use his power to book himself and his stablemates into title scenes, leading to the eventual jealous turn on the 4th member because they hold a belt he can’t and are getting the attention he craves. They’ve missed the boat with putting all the belts on inner circle so there’s definitely a gap in the market for the first stable to hold all 4 belts. 4 horseman, 4 belts. Simple.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Cody’s story is to grow from a naive boy with an American dream... into an American nightmare. This is why AEW is good.


Problem is: It's plain to see that Cody is a grown ass man with ego issues and sucks at playing a "naive boy".
He's also already calling himself the American Nightmare, so there is no point in "building towards that". Cody is trash, has always been and will always be. He can't even speak properly. And that's why AEW is average at best.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

I don’t really get the mentality of some people here. Cody is a wrestler to begin with. Not a businessman acting like a wrestler , the guy was upper mid carder in WWE when he left just a little bit Lower than Jericho and Mox was.

Also if he wasn’t executive he would be considered a young talent that should win the main title ASAP , given the fact he is the same age as Mox while having very distinctive jokeresque look and overall looks like a star on top of being second generation.

I am much more interested in Cody vs Mox feud for the title than Mox vs say Omega or Jericho once more.

Now if he wins the title and books himself undefeated for over a year and burried everyone else on the mic and never loses clean, then I would have issues with him.

But to judge the guy before he has done anything and to look every win or entrance he makes under microscope is beyond stupid


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Victor86 said:


> I don’t really get the mentality of some people here. Cody is a wrestler to begin with. Not a businessman acting like a wrestler , the guy was upper mid carder in WWE when he left just a little bit Lower than Jericho and Mox was.
> 
> Also if he wasn’t executive he would be considered a young talent that should win the main title ASAP , given the fact he is the same age as Mox while having very distinctive jokeresque look and overall looks like a star on top of being second generation.
> 
> ...


Cody has been around since, like, 2006. People feel like they’ve seen him, and that’s fair enough.

I think people need to be careful what they wished for when it comes to Heel Cody. I said the same thing about Heel Ambrose in the WWE. Just be careful.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cody is awesome!!! I look forward to his matches every week.The open challenge is a really cool thing.Cody is a great wrestler and can work well with multiple styles.Always one of my favorite matches when he performs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Victor86 said:


> I don’t really get the mentality of some people here. Cody is a wrestler to begin with. Not a businessman acting like a wrestler , the guy was upper mid carder in WWE when he left just a little bit Lower than Jericho and Mox was.
> 
> Also if he wasn’t executive he would be considered a young talent that should win the main title ASAP , given the fact he is the same age as Mox while having very distinctive jokeresque look and overall looks like a star on top of being second generation.
> 
> ...


so much truth in one post


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I think it's underestimated how much tattoo's can negatively alter or ruin someone's appearance. There are tattoo's that add to a person's appearance and there are tattoo's that make people look worse and even ridiculous in some cases. Unfortunately I think that Cody falls in the latter category.
> 
> The first thing that a lot of people probably focus on when they first see Cody is that neck tattoo.


Your overestimating 

Every fucking rapper under the age of 30 has a face tattoo.Tattoos are more acceptable then ever before.Literally every class of people have tattoos from McDonalds workers to doctors. 

Tattoos are art and completely subjective again you and your ridiculous ideas.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Everyone is completely missing 76's point that it's the quality of the tattoo.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Everyone is completely missing 76's point that it's the quality of the tattoo.


I see nothing wrong with it at all.Again its art some may think its simplistic while others find it fine.

Neck tattoos are very painful I've had one done and removed lol no fun at all(removal hurts worse)Props to him for sitting through it most people couldn't.I've got over a dozen tats I'm sure some people think I look trashy but I've also recieved tons of compliments.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lol. I'm curious to know if I've posted in this thread. But I've never really been a fan of Cody's personality/promos, ever. I can't stand the guys voice. It's almost unbearable. His look is better than ever, he's great in the ring, but nah, not a fan. I hope he drops that ugly looking belt to whoever. I was hoping Eddie Kingston was gonna take it off him. But he's not even technically in AEW? Why put the title on the line to a guy whos not even in the company? That makes it a little obvious about who's going over.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

bradboyd said:


> Lol. I'm curious to know if I've posted in this thread. But I've never really been a fan of Cody's personality/promos, ever. I can't stand the guys voice. It's almost unbearable. His look is better than ever, he's great in the ring, but nah, not a fan. I hope he drops that ugly looking belt to whoever. I was hoping Eddie Kingston was gonna take it off him. But he's not even technically in AEW? Why put the title on the line to a guy whos not even in the company? That makes it a little obvious about who's going over.


You'd be right if Ricky Starks didn't happen.Starks got signed by AEW sheerly for his performance in the TNT title match.Talent can earn contracts from the Title shot though it wasnt planned to be like that.You still never know what's happening for sure.

Kingston is a solid mid card talent,believable brawler/thug,Sweet on the Mic but hes not champion material.Even if you don't like him,he is a great talent that works well with every style of wrestler producing consistently good matches.A guy like Kingston couldnt do that every week.

You can't just put the belt on whoever,Cody is justifiably champion and I for one am glad that he is.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

ECFuckinW said:


> You'd be right if Ricky Starks didn't happen.Starks got signed by AEW sheerly for his performance in the TNT title match.Talent can earn contracts from the Title shot though it wasnt planned to be like that.You still never know what's happening for sure.
> 
> Kingston is a solid mid card talent,believable brawler/thug,Sweet on the Mic but hes not champion material.Even if you don't like him,he is a great talent that works well with every style of wrestler producing consistently good matches.A guy like Kingston couldnt do that every week.
> 
> You can't just put the belt on whoever,Cody is justifiably champion and I for one am glad that he is.


Absolutely. This was literally the only thing ive seen from him and i didnt like his match. Great promo though. I do feel like this era is very centered around work rate over exciting personalities, which kind of pisses me off about the wrestling world today. I do like Codys ring work though.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Pepole went into AEW ready to hate Cody and the other elite becuase even a hint that one might touch a main title they will call BS self booking. You cant win you have folks bitching about Cody winning and the same bitching about Kenny not being in a top spot> cody is a talent he deserves the spotlight and is pulling his weight in matches so


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Problem is: It's plain to see that Cody is a grown ass man with ego issues and sucks at playing a "naive boy".
> He's also already calling himself the American Nightmare, so there is no point in "building towards that". Cody is trash, has always been and will always be. He can't even speak properly. And that's why AEW is average at best.


Well I disagree, I think he's a great wrestler and talker. In many ways that makes him annoying that he is such a show off with his abilities. Like "we get it, Cody already!" lol Like it's obvious that he wants to prove that he can make the TNT title into a thing. But that makes him overbearing at the same time.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> great wrestler and talker


He's technically sound in the ring, I'll give him that, but "great talker" is just plain nonsense.
Cody sure likes to hear himself talk, but I can't stand him stumbling over every fucking word with an s in it. And his terribly slow style of talking doesn't make him sound "psychological" or "methodical", it makes him come across as a retarded juvenile narcissist having troubles remembering his lines. IMO of course.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> He's technically sound in the ring, I'll give him that, but "great talker" is just plain nonsense.
> Cody sure likes to hear himself talk, but I can't stand him stumbling over every fucking word with an s in it. And his terribly slow style of talking doesn't make him sound "psychological" or "methodical", it makes him come across as a retarded juvenile narcissist having troubles remembering his lines. IMO of course.


I won't say he's a great promo, but he is a very good promo. Retarded? That's a bit much. He's better than basically 90 percent of WWE's talent at promos.






IMO, NXT Takeovers all have these cool elaborate long intros, and people get little storyline specific booking moments etc and everyone big feels special. But in AEW only Cody gets the big special operatic entrance, and only Cody's matches get the heavy narrative elements etc.

There's no reason why big deal guys like Jericho or Archer or Cage or especially Moxley shouldn't also be getting that kind of "this is one of our megastars" treatment, and if they did it would make Cody stick out a lot less as full of himself.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Your overestimating
> 
> Every fucking rapper under the age of 30 has a face tattoo.


"Under the age of 30" being key. Cody is fucking 35 years old, so he was 34 when he got that shit. It's fugly and just furthermore underlines how much of an attention-seeking manchild he is.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I see nothing wrong with it at all.Again its art some may think its simplistic while others find it fine.
> 
> Neck tattoos are very painful I've had one done and removed lol no fun at all(removal hurts worse)Props to him for sitting through it most people couldn't.I've got over a dozen tats I'm sure some people think I look trashy but I've also recieved tons of compliments.


People aren’t talking shit about tattoos, lol. They are talking about how bad Cody’s is.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone who don't like Cody must not like all around great talent.

in ring
look
promo

he has it all. he reinvented himself after leaving wwe and reignited his career. like someone else said, some fans came into AEW looking to complain right off the bat and Cody is the target for some. same people complain that Kenny isn't booked as a main eventer when they'd be complaining about that too if he was.

i've seen some compare Cody to HHH in the sense that they bury talent and make themselves look better then everyone and that is the least accurate statement i've read on this forum. even if it was true(news flash, it's not) if anyone could do it, it's Cody. dude is a megastar. deal with it. 

dude literally had to book a stipulation to keep him away from the world title because he knew some people would give him shit if he got constant world title shots. yet he still gets crap from weirdo fans.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> anyone who don't like Cody must not like all around great talent.
> 
> in ring
> look
> ...


The comparisons to Triple H are because both Cody and Trips are "B Plus players." They're pretty good at promos, but not as good as the greats. Their in ring work is pretty solid, but once again, they're just OK.

EDIT: Oh I forgot the KEY thing. They're both super insecure about the fact that they're not top tier best of all time talent, and thus they compensate. It's Short Man Syndrome for wrestlers.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> People aren’t talking shit about tattoos, lol. They are talking about how bad Cody’s is.


I don't agree with that either.Cody is a great champion and all around wrestler.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Just get that TNT belt finish cody and then we can talk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> "Under the age of 30" being key. Cody is fucking 35 years old, so he was 34 when he got that shit. It's fugly and just furthermore underlines how much of an attention-seeking manchild he is.


I disagree completely


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> "Under the age of 30" being key. Cody is fucking 35 years old, so he was 34 when he got that shit. It's fugly and just furthermore underlines how much of an attention-seeking manchild he is.


Well Jericho got his sleeve tattoos when he was in his mid 40s so yea it could be way worse.

It’s a crappy tattoo that doesn’t enhance his image given he is an executive, but he is still really young and prone to making questionable life decisions


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I disagree completely


Elaborate.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Victor86 said:


> Well Jericho got his sleeve tattoos when he was in his mid 40s so yea it could be way worse.
> 
> It’s a crappy tattoo that doesn’t enhance his image given he is an executive, but he is still really young and prone to making questionable life decisions


Well yea Jericho has an actual personality, whereas Cody is merely trying to act like he has one.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Well yea Jericho has an actual personality, whereas Cody is merely trying to act like he has one.


Batista also got some bad tattoos Well into his 40s and he wasn’t that great talker either.

Some people just like tattoos for one reason or another , I am sure there are many people out there who got bad tattoos in their later years.

You only live once after all, some people realize it when they are young , others when they are older


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Cody Rhodes is no different than listening to Steven Richards or Seth Rollins talk. All having very annoying voices.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

His neck tattoo is objectively beyond horrible and distracting and I think Cody is one of the best in ring talents they have. Someone needs to have a grown up conversation with him and tell him how bad it is.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Elaborate.


I don't think its that bad and you're not an attention seeking whore just because you get a tattoo. 

I pretty much disagree with everything you said.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> People aren’t talking shit about tattoos, lol. They are talking about how bad Cody’s is.


Apparently you haven't been keeping up with this shit lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

MontyCora said:


> The comparisons to Triple H are because both Cody and Trips are "B Plus players." They're pretty good at promos, but not as good as the greats. Their in ring work is pretty solid, but once again, they're just OK.
> 
> EDIT: Oh I forgot the KEY thing. They're both super insecure about the fact that they're not top tier best of all time talent, and thus they compensate. It's Short Man Syndrome for wrestlers.


In my opinion he is great promo because esp. when the crowd was there, he promos were unique cause he told a story in a similar manner as Dusty used to do. He told a story to get to the point where he makes you wants to see the match happen. He hit all the bullet points of what you want to achieve in a promo as far as making it look real, telling a story, selling the feud, and make it make sense psychologically for it to happen. It is not a rehearsed text and it's not a big shouting style like Tazz is doing. Tazz is good and gets to the point but it's simple and straight forward. Whereas Cody tell a story. But it's been a while since he delivered his epic promos, last time was in front of a crowd.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I don't agree with that either.Cody is a great champion and all around wrestler.


Those thoughts aren’t connected. We’re not talking about if he is a great champion or all-round wrestler. We’re talking about _his_ neck tattoo. 



$Dolladrew$ said:


> I don't think its that bad and you're not an attention seeking whore just because you get a tattoo.
> 
> I pretty much disagree with everything you said.


..._His_ neck tattoo.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> you're not an attention seeking whore just because you get a tattoo.


I never said that. Tattooing is actually an important part of many cultures around the world and I wouldnt go as far as to call just any random Maori an attention seeking whore simply because they wear tattoos. A lot of tattoos are actually beautiful to look at.

What I said was that Cody's tattoo is shit ugly and everything about the guy screams "Look at me daddy!". From his silly bleached hair over his awkward mic skills to his terribly overacted facial expressions to his - and I cannot stress this enough - fugly tattoo.

He has the basics of wrestling nailed down but thats it. Cody never surpassed the basics. He has no personality. He's just default without any spark of "special" to him - an average wrestler, somewhere in the B- area of things. And the worst thing about it? He knows it.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Victor86 said:


> Batista also got some bad tattoos Well into his 40s and he wasn’t that great talker either.
> 
> Some people just like tattoos for one reason or another , I am sure there are many people out there who got bad tattoos in their later years.
> 
> You only live once after all, some people realize it when they are young , others when they are older


Jericho's tats don't look terrible or forced, and Batista's tats received their fair share of ridicule. And even then they don't look as bad as Cody's watercolor attempt.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Jericho's tats don't look terrible or forced, and Batista's tats received their fair share of ridicule. And even then they don't look as bad as Cody's watercolor attempt.


It's not that bad you sound like an ex gf trying to hate.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I still like cody and the open challenge for the TNT title that he is involved in but I've not found him as engaging as a baby face since the mjf match, maybe its purposeful on his part to not come across as so engaging as a babyface as their is the vibe he is maybe slowly morphing into a heel but I still mainly think him having that stipulation of not being able to compete for the aew title and never getting own back on mjf hurt his character.


----------



## JaysonF (Sep 7, 2017)

I guess I’m one of the few who likes him. I remember people clamoring for him to leave WWE and how he was so underutilized and all his potential etc. Well, he was a cog in making a whole new wrestling promotion to give some competition and an alternative which I appreciate as a fan. He’s also one of the more known acts on the roster and one of the best promo guys they have by far.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

ECFuckinW said:


> It's not that bad you sound like an ex gf trying to hate.


Oh but it is. And it's also only a small part of what makes Cody so terrible. Just the icing on the cake.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Oh but it is. And it's also only a small part of what makes Cody so terrible. Just the icing on the cake.


You must be an ex girlfriend the way you are scorned LMFAO!!!

You going on about how much you don't like him doesn't mean shit bro.Cody is a great champion and all around wrestler,if you don't like him that's your prerogative but the majority love cody so......you're in the minority.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You must be an ex girlfriend the way you are scorned LMFAO!!!
> 
> You going on about how much you don't like him doesn't mean shit bro.Cody is a great champion and all around wrestler,if you don't like him that's your prerogative but the majority love cody so......you're in the minority.


I've found that a lot of people who get tattoo's in general aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer. Cody's happens to look terrible. You said that you have several so we have an idea with who we're dealing with here. I'm sure that a lot of people who have more than just smaller tattoo's regret them when they are older.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I think we finally found a tattoo worse then Brock Lesnar's sword dick tattoo thats right on his chest.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I think we finally found a tattoo worse then Brock Lesnar's sword dick tattoo thats right on his chest.


Nah cock Chesner still takes the cake lol


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah cock Chesner still takes the cake lol


What kind of tattoo's do you have if you don't mind me asking? I'll tell you if you're like Lesnar or Cody.

I'm betting that you have a $20 prostitute lower back tramp stamp like Lance Archer used to have before he got smart and covered it up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I've found that a lot of people who get tattoo's in general aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer. Cody's happens to look terrible. You said that you have several so we have an idea with who we're dealing with here. I'm sure that a lot of people who have more than just smaller tattoo's regret them when they are older.


It's 2020 people from all walks of life get tattoos.All ages, genders,races all get tattoos it's been like that for quite a while.People who are homophobic tend to be really fucking dumb but we know you're homophobic so we know what we are dealing with right?People regret slot of things in life tattoos are no different,but me personally I'm proud of every tattoo they all have meaning and represent something meaningful in my life.Im sure some people think they are ugly but I've also had countless complements.Tattoos are subjective I don't think cody has a art grade tattoo but I've seen way worse to think it is shit either.

Most people would bitch out after 1 line on their neck props that he sat through lol.My chest and stomach were pretty painful but I'm not fuckin with the neck again I already had one removed.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't know what Lance Archer was thinking back when he got that lower back tramp stamp that he had when he was with TNA around 2005. He looked like an oversized prostitute, lol.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's 2020 people from all walks of life get tattoos.All ages, genders,races all get tattoos it's been like that for quite a while.People who are homophobic tend to be really fucking dumb but we know you're homophobic so we know what we are dealing with right?People regret slot of things in life tattoos are no different,but me personally I'm proud of every tattoo they all have meaning and represent something meaningful in my life.Im sure some people think they are ugly but I've also had countless complements.Tattoos are subjective I don't think cody has a art grade tattoo but I've seen way worse to think it is shit either.
> 
> Most people would bitch out after 1 line on their neck props that he sat through lol.My chest and stomach were pretty painful but I'm not fuckin with the neck again I already had one removed.


I generally just let gay people do their thing and leave them alone but in recent years there are too many of them now. It's starting to get to the point where if you're straight and not gay at all, you're considered abnormal.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> What kind of tattoo's do you have if you don't mind me asking? I'll tell you if you're like Lesnar or Cody.
> 
> I'm betting that you have a $20 prostitute lower back tramp stamp like Lance Archer used to have before he got smart and covered it up.


I have multiple tattoos some being script/writing others being pictures.

I have my last name across my shoulders honoring my family. I have a chest piece that's a spade tricked out with wings and other stuff graffiti style.I got the town I grew up in down the back of my left arm and California on my right.I got a Metallica skull on my right forearm from the Metallica concert I went to in SF in like 2006.I have a dragons head on my left forearm in memory of a friend who died.On the inside of my right forearm I have a Hawaiian warrior mask honoring my heritage.On my left upper arm I have a viking demon face and on my right upper arm was my first tattoo ever which was a simple skull tattoo done when I was 16.I have my stomach blasted too.

I've had all these for years and I remember being one of the most heavily tatted people .....now its everywhere I don't even really stick out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I generally just let gay people do their thing and leave them alone but in recent years there are too many of them now. It's starting to get to the point where if you're straight and not gay at all, you're considered abnormal.


I'm going to try and save you from being banned and just say you should just NEVER comment on anything in the gay community.You are very I'll informed and sound absolutely brain dead when you try to explain your stance. So just quit why you're ahead.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I have multiple tattoos some being script/writing others being pictures.
> 
> I have my last name across my shoulders honoring my family. I have a chest piece that's a spade tricked out with wings and other stuff graffiti style.I got the town I grew up in down the back of my left arm and California on my right.I got a Metallica skull on my right forearm from the Metallica concert I went to in SF in like 2006.I have a dragons head on my left forearm in memory of a friend who died.On the inside of my right forearm I have a Hawaiian warrior mask honoring my heritage.On my left upper arm I have a viking demon face and on my right upper arm was my first tattoo ever which was a simple skull tattoo done when I was 16.I have my stomach blasted too.
> 
> I've had all these for years and I remember being one of the most heavily tatted people .....now its everywhere I don't even really stick out.


Those aren't bad tattoo's but it sounds like you got too many. You can always get them removed, though.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm going to try and save you from being banned and just say you should just NEVER comment on anything in the gay community.You are very I'll informed and sound absolutely brain dead when you try to explain your stance. So just quit why you're ahead.


I have my reasons for disliking a lot of gay people and trust me, it isn't for no reason. I can like or dislike whomever I want. It seems like they're trying to take over the world and I don't want that to ever happen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I have my reasons for disliking a lot of gay people and trust me, it isn't for no reason. I can like or dislike whomever I want.


You can also be racist but you don't need to spew forth ignorance and bile.You shouldn't comment on stuff you can't comprehend or understand, as you just make yourself look straight foolish.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Those aren't bad tattoo's but it sounds like you got too many. You can always get them removed, though.


How do you know if they are bad or not you've never seen them LMFAO.

I don't have enough imo lol I'm getting sleeves done as soon as tattoo shops are back open.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You can also be racist but you don't need to spew forth ignorance and bile.You shouldn't comment on stuff you can't comprehend or understand, as you just make yourself look straight foolish.


I see how a lot of gay people operate these days and it makes me sick. If gay people stay a minority, that's fine but I don't ever want that to become the majority.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> How do you know if they are bad or not you've never seen them LMFAO.
> 
> I don't have enough imo lol I'm getting sleeves done as soon as tattoo shops are back open.


I know of people that I've worked with and so on who are covered in tattoo's. Even if they aren't bad tattoo's, few people look good totally covered in ink.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

The amount some people seem to care about another man's appearance is fucking embarrassing. Perhaps Cody likes it and doesn't give a fuck about what whining individuals think about his choices or appearance. Food for thought.

You do you, spend more time focusing on your own shit rather than gossiping about things other people are doing and the world would be a far happier and nicer place.

Why people seem to think that others will give a shit about their negative opinions on things that do not actually directly affect them in any way is hilarious.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> The amount some people seem to care about another man's appearance is fucking embarrassing. Perhaps Cody likes it and doesn't give a fuck about what whining individuals think about his choices or appearance. Food for thought.
> 
> You do you, spend more time focusing on your own shit rather than gossiping about things other people are doing and the world would be a far happier and nicer place.


I care not because I'm homosexual but I try to save others, including both my fellow man and women, from doing things that they might regret later on.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I care not because I'm homosexual but I try to save others, including both my fellow man and women, from doing things that they might regret later on.


He don't need saving, he's a grown arse man.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I see how a lot of gay people operate these days and it makes me sick. If gay people stay a minority, that's fine but I don't ever want that to become the majority.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of people that I've worked with and so on who are covered in tattoo's. Even if they aren't bad tattoo's, few people look good totally covered in ink.


Again you're sounding pretty dumb just stop talking about gays ....

Like I've said numerous times tattoos are art its subjective as long as the person who has the tattoos are happy with them that's all that matters.Personally I've only had people come up and give compliments and ask who the artist was.If people don't like them to me it's no different then them not liking the clothes I'm wearing.....I could not care less.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I care not because I'm homosexual but I try to save others, including both my fellow man and women, from doing things that they might regret later on.


I'm sure there are plenty of people who dont like how you look and disagree with plenty of your choices....you are not the guideline to a moral well being....in fact I'd state you are the opposite of that.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Again you're sounding pretty dumb just stop talking about gays ....
> 
> Like I've said numerous times tattoos are art its subjective as long as the person who has the tattoos are happy with them that's all that matters.Personally I've only had people come up and give compliments and ask who the artist was.If people don't like them to me it's no different then them not liking the clothes I'm wearing.....I could not care less.


As I said, I generally leave gay people alone but I don't like when they try to "convert" straight people who have no desire to be gay at all.

A guy like Sonny Kiss comes across as someone trying hard to convert people to be like him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> As I said, I generally leave gay people alone but I don't like when they try to "convert" straight people who have no desire to be gay at all.
> 
> A guy like Sonny Kiss comes across as someone trying hard to convert people to be like him.


WHOA WHOA WHOA....

Now you are borderline.....nah you ARE fucking stupid.You think gay people try to "convert" straight people to being gay?

There is SOOOOOOO much wrong with this statement I don't know where to begin....perhaps you were converted hence your disdain?


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of people who dont like how you look and disagree with plenty of your choices....you are not the guideline to a moral well being....in fact I'd state you are the opposite of that.


Truth be told, I'm an average-looking guy who has been with some women in my lifetime that I've probably had no business being with. But unlike other people, I look at the big picture. Not just the present but the future as well before I make any decisions.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA....
> 
> Now you are borderline.....nah you ARE fucking stupid.You think gay people try to "convert" straight people to being gay?
> 
> There is SOOOOOOO much wrong with this statement I don't know where to begin....perhaps you were converted hence your disdain?


I didn't say that all gay people try to convert straight people but I've had some try hard to convert me but I never caved.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> As I said, I generally leave gay people alone but I don't like when they try to "convert" straight people who have no desire to be gay at all.
> 
> A guy like Sonny Kiss comes across as someone trying hard to convert people to be like him.


Apart from this being complete bollocks, how does any of this directly affect you? 😂Live and let live. Or are you concerned Sonny Kiss is going to convert you?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Truth be told, I'm an average-looking guy who has been with some women in my lifetime that I've probably had no business being with. But unlike other people, I look at the big picture. Not just the present but the future as well before I make any decisions.


Truth be told you come off as EXREMELY ignorant and misinformed on multiple core values in life.Like already said focus on you and your own bullshit because you are far from perfect,and are in no position to be casting judgement on people.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> As I said, I generally leave gay people alone but I don't like when they try to "convert" straight people who have no desire to be gay at all.
> 
> A guy like Sonny Kiss comes across as someone trying hard to convert people to be like him.


Sonny kiss isn't recruiting people to be gay goddamn you are an absolute fucking moron bro.

Like you seriously have issues that need to be attended to.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Apart from this being complete bollocks, how does any of this directly affect you? 😂Live and let live. Or are you concerned Sonny Kiss is going to convert you?





$Dolladrew$ said:


> Truth be told you come off as EXREMELY ignorant and misinformed on multiple core values in life.Like already said focus on you and your own bullshit because you are far from perfect,and are in no position to be casting judgement on people.


I'm ignorant, why, because I'm straight as an arrow and have no desire to ever become homosexual? I can care less what you or anyone else thinks in that regard. If you want to bend over or kneel down for other men then do whatever makes you happy but it will never happen with me.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They finally get a midcard title and this dumb fuck has to hold it first? I could not wait for it so guys like MJF, Darby ,and Sammy could get actual feuds and something to fight over. some long term building up of a midcard scene before challenging the likes of Jericho or Moxley.

Instead we get this freaking egomaniac thinking hes talented and special enough to make stars out of indy nobodies. How does aew or the title or even cody benefit going the limit with all these guys.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Sonny kiss isn't recruiting people to be gay goddamn you are an absolute fucking moron bro.
> 
> Like you seriously have issues that need to be attended to.


Sonny Kiss tries to shove other men's heads/faces into his ass. That's borderline sexual assault.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Truth be told you come off as EXREMELY ignorant and misinformed on multiple core values in life.*Like already said focus on you and your own bullshit because you are far from perfect,and are in no position to be casting judgement on people.*


This is exactly it. Stop judging others for living their lives in different ways to you, pass no judgement. In return, live your life for yourself. As long as you're not impacting negatively upon others living your life for you, ignore and treat judgement from others with the level of disdain it deserves. If it doesn't impact upon you, your opinion on what others are doing is bullshit. And it's the same for people passing judgement on you. Keep that bullshit and the distinct whiff of it to yourself so others don't have to smell it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm ignorant, why, because I'm straight as an arrow and have no desire to ever become homosexual? I can care less what you or anyone else thinks in that regard. If you want to bend over or kneel down for other men then do whatever makes you happy but it will never happen with me.


How is it someone can be this dumb?I mean I've heard of people like you,but to actually encounter someone so entrenched in a battle they actually have no footing in or cognizance of is absolutely astounding.

Congrats you are the dumbest person I've ever met.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm ignorant, why, because I'm straight as an arrow and have no desire to ever become homosexual? I can care less what you or anyone else thinks in that regard. If you want to bend over or kneel down for other men then do whatever makes you happy but it will never happen with me.


Your posts are just odd, and they make no sense.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> This is exactly it. Stop judging others for living their lives in different ways to you, pass no judgement. In return, live your life for yourself. As long as you're not impacting negatively upon others living your life for you, ignore and treat judgement from others with the level of disdain it deserves. If it doesn't impact upon you, your opinion on what others are doing is bullshit. And it's the same for people passing judgement on you. Keep that bullshit and the distinct whiff of it to yourself so others don't have to smell it.


That's impossible for this guy he is a literal manure factory, everyone smells his BS.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> How is it someone can be this dumb?I mean I've heard of people like you,but to actually encounter someone so entrenched in a battle they actually have no footing in or cognizance of is absolutely astounding.
> 
> Congrats you are the dumbest person I've ever met.


It's obvious that I'm dealing with a group of homosexuals or people that are in the closet here. Fine. I'll just leave it at that and move on to another post and subject.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Your posts are just odd, and they make no sense.


Yeah he is one of those idiots that thinks if you dont dislike gays or support them then you are gay yourself.

Guys a tard.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> It's obvious that I'm dealing with a group of homosexuals or people that are in the closet here. Fine. I'll just leave it at that and move on to another post and subject.


Thanks for proving me right.

Hope mods ban you again but permanently this time, you're toxic.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> It's obvious that I'm dealing with a group of homosexuals or people that are in the closet here. Fine. I'll just leave it at that and move on to another post and subject.


I'm rather confused. What is it you're afraid of? What is the point you're trying to make? Because I'm seeing words typed, but no real sense or meaning behind the words.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah he is one of those idiots that thinks if you dont dislike gays or support them then you are gay yourself.
> 
> Guys a tard.


Just come out of the closet already, bro. It's ok. Admit that you're favorite wrestler is Sonny Kiss and that you have a big poster of him hanging above your bed.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Just come out of the closet already, bro. It's ok.


Am I right in saying you just don't like gay people? And their lifestyle? Is that literally the crux of your issue? 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Sonny Kiss tries to shove other men's heads/faces into his ass. That's borderline sexual assault.


Was it sexual assault when rikishi did it or when woman use it on other woman ?

You're am idiot just stop already you are embarrassing yourself HAHAHA


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Am I right in saying you just don't like gay people? And their lifestyle? Is that literally the crux of your issue? 😂


He was obviously "recruited" by sonny kiss .....what an idiot lol.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He was obviously "recruited" by sonny kiss .....what an idiot lol.


I just find it sad that anybody has this much hate in their heart for such a trivial, non-issue. It's not healthy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> Just come out of the closet already, bro. It's ok. Admit that you're favorite wrestler is Sonny Kiss and that you have a big poster of him hanging above your bed.


Just stay in the closet.....we will let sonny know it's time for 7 minutes in heaven with his super fan.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Was it sexual assault when rikishi did it or when woman use it on other woman ?
> 
> You're am idiot just stop already you are embarrassing yourself HAHAHA


I'm not a fan of anyone, man or woman, giving stinkfaces in general but Rikishi at least gave his opponents the opportunity to move out of the way before he did it in the corner. Sonny Kiss just forcefully tries to shove his opponents' faces into his ass. I'm not Joey Janela and I would never fall for that bullshit.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just stay in the closet.....we will let sonny know it's time for 7 minutes in heaven with his super fan.


You're the one defending Sonny and his cronies, not me.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I'm not a fan of anyone, man or woman, giving stinkfaces in general but Rikishi at least gave his opponents the opportunity to move out of the way before he did it in the corner. Sonny Kiss just forcefully tries to shove his opponents' faces into his.


You do realize guys can say before a match whether certain offense gets in or not right?

Cody countered sonny when he tried......anyone getting the stinkface agreed to it before hand LMFAO.your just straight stupid if you think sonny is doing it without consent.....but it's you so of course you're that ignorant.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> You're the one defending Sonny and his cronies, not me.


I'm the one making factual thought out statements based in reality meanwhile you're pulling BS out of thin air and becoming combative once called out on your baseless claims. 


You got nothing for me homie your shit is weak.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

elidrakefan76 said:


> I generally just let gay people do their thing and leave them alone but in recent years there are too many of them now. It's starting to get to the point where if you're straight and not gay at all, you're considered abnormal.


  I didn't even catch this post first time around. So your whole issue is you don't like gay people, but you're happy to let them live their lives but not if there are 'too many of them' or they're 'ramming their gayness down your throat'.

So basically, you're not happy for people to be different and be able to live their lives openly. Being themselves?

No gay person gives a shit about you being straight mate. 😂Dare I go down the proverbial rabbit hole to even ask what caused you to feel like this?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Enough.


----------

